# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  Weight Watchers Points

## Nefeli-

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ, ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ. ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ (ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ) ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ.

1) ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ 
α) Γυναίκα 7
β) Αντρας 15

2) ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ?
α) 18-20 ετών 5
β) 21-35 ετών 4 
γ) 36-50 ετών 3
δ) 51-65 ετών 2 
δ) πάνω από 65 1

3) ΠΟΣΟ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΤΕ?
Σημειώστε τον αριθμό της δεκάδας που αντιστοιχεί στο βάρος σας. Παράδειγμα εάν ζυγίζετε 70-79 κιλά, σημειώστε 7

4) ΤΙ ΥΨΟΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ?
α) Κάτω από 1,60μ 1
β) Πάνω από 1,60μ 2

5) ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?
α) Κυρίως καθιστική 0
β)Περισσότερο καθιστική, αλλά καμιά φορά 
όρθια ή με μερικές μετακινήσεις 2
γ) Κυρίως όρθια 3
δ) Πολύ δραστήρια 4

6) ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
α) να χάσετε βάρος 0
β) να αρχίσετε τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σας 4

Προσθέτοντας θα έχετε τον ημερήσιο στόχο πόντων σας.

Ο ελάχιστος στόχος πόντων είναι οι 17 πόντοι. Συνιστούμε ακόμα κι αν ο αριθμός που καταλήξατε μετά τις απαντήσεις του ερωτηματολογίου είναι μικρότερος από αυτόν να σεβαστείτε αυτό το ελάχιστο.
Ο στόχος σας σε πόντους διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με το βάρος που χάνετε. Επαναλάβετε το ερωτηματολόγιο κατά διαστήματα, ιδιαίτερα όταν περνάτε από μία δεκάδα σε μια κατώτερη (π.χ. από 70 στα 69 κιλά).


Επίσης για τους πόντους δώρο ισχύει για κάθε 30 λεπτά προσπάθειας τα παρακάτω

Ποδήλατο 2
Κολύμπι 3
Περπάτημα 2
αεροβική 3
αεροβική σε νερό 3
badminton 3
basketball 4
ποδήλατο γρήγορο 3
ποδόσφαιρο 4
γκολφ 2
ορειβασία 4
χόκευ 4
ιππασία (περπάτημα) 2
ιππασία (τροχάδι) 3
τροχάδιν 4
pilates 2
σκι 6
τέννις 3
γιόγκα 2

----------


## Nefeli-

Επίσης απαγορεύεται να τρώει κανείς 5 πόντους λιγότερους καθημερινά. Ακόμα και αν θέλει να τους κρατήσει για μια μέρα που ξέρει ότι θα βγει έξω ή θα πάει σε κάποιο τραπέζι, θα πρέπει να τους "φάει" οπωσδήποτε - την ημέρα που θα επιλέξει!


Δεν πρέπει να υποσιτιζόμαστε. Μπορουμε να εξοικονομούμε 2-3 πόντους την ημέρα για κάτι που έχουμε προγραμματίσει, αλλά θα πρέπει μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας να τους "καταναλώσουμε".

Επίσης θα πρέπει να γίνεται ένα σωστό μοίρασμα σε υδατάνθρακες, πρωτεινες και λίπη.
Υδατάνθρακες μέχρι 4 πόντους την ημέρα. Δηλαδή 2 φέτες ψωμί ή 4 φέτες του τοστ.

----------


## Nefeli-

ΜΕΧΡΙ 3 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ - 0 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ
-να με τριούνται με κοφτή κουταλιά-

αλεύρι 1κ.γ
ασπράδι αυγού 1κ.γ
γραβιέρα, έμενταλ, παρμεζάνα τριμμένα 1κ.γ
ζάχαρη 1κ.γ
κέτσαπ 1κ.γ
κρέμα γάλακτος με 15% λιπαρά 1κ.γ
κρέμα γάλακτος με 5 ή 8% λιπαρά, 1κ.γ
πελτές τομάτας, 1κ.γ
πράσινες ελιές, 2
φρουκτόζη, 1κ.γ

_____________________

ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΕΡΙΤΙΦ

κάσιους αλμυρά, 7 (10γρ) 1,5 πόντος
ποπ κορν αλμυρό με λίπος, 4 χούφτες (20γρ) 2 πόντοι
χωρίς λίπος, η ίδια ποσότητα 1 πόντος
τορτίγια τσιπς, τα 6 1 πόντος
τσιπς, μία χούφτα 2 πόντοι
φυστίκια Αιγίνης, 12 1,5 πόντος
φουντούκια, 7 1 πόντος
φιστίκια, αλμυρα, ψητά 1 μικρή χούφτα 1,5 πόντος
________________________________

ΑΛΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ, ΤΥΡΙΑ

γαλοπούλα βραστή, τυρί fina (μια φέτα έχει έναν πόντο)

ζαμπόν βραστό, 1 φέτα 1,5 πόντος
καπνιστό 2 πόντοι
λουκάνικο άπαχο, 30 γρ 2 πόντοι
λουκάνικο Φρανκφούρτης, 60 γρ 5 πόντοι
λουκάνικο χωριάτικο, 60 γρ 5,5 πόντοι
μπεϊκον, φιλέτο 3 φέτες, 40 γρ 1 πόντος
σαλάμι, 2 λεπτές φέτες 3 πόντοι

(μερίδα για τυρί, ορίζονται τα 30 γρ)

άρα:
ανθότυρο 2 πόντοι
γκούντα 2,5
γραβιέρα 3
γραβιέρα λαιτ 2 
έμενταλ 3
έμενταλ λάιτ 2
ένταμ 2,5
μασκαρπόνε 4
παρμεζάνα 3
ρικότα 1
ροκφόρ 3
τυρί κρέμα 3
τυρί κότατζ, (3 Κ.Σ) - 100 γρ 2 πόντοι
φέτα (να υπολογίζεις ένα σπιρτόκουτο) 2

_____________________
ΦΡΟΥΤΑ - ΕΛΑΙΩΔΗ

όλα έχουν 0 πόντους εκτός:

αμύγδαλα 7, 1,5 πόντος
βερίκοκα ξερά 4, 1 πόντος
δαμάσκηνα ξερά 3, 0,5 πόντος
ελιές μαύρες 2, 0,5 πόντος
ελιές πράσινες 5, 0,5 πόντος (αν φας λιγότερες 0 πόντοι)
καρπούζι, 500 γρ 3π
καρύδα νωπή, 50 γρ 5 πόντοι
καρύδια, 10 γρ 3 ποντοι
κεράσια, 1 χούφτα 1 ποντος
κομπόστα με ζάχαρη, 2 ΚΣ 2 πόντοι
μανγκο, μισό μικρό 1 πόντος
μπανάνα, μια μικρή 1 πόντος
μπανάνα ξερή, 20 γρ 1 πόντος
ρόδι 1, 1 πόντος
σταφύλια ξερά, 1 ΚΣ 0,5 πόντος
σταφύλια σουλτανίνα νωπά, ένα μικρό τσαμπί (12-15 ρώγες), 1 πόντος
σύκα νωπά 2, 1 πόντος
σύκα ξερά 2, 1 πόντος
φυστίκια αράπικα 15, 1,5 ποντος
φρουτοσαλάτα κοκτέιλ με σιρόπι, 3 ΚΣ 1 πόντος

___________________

ΨΩΜΙΑ - ΦΡΥΓΑΝΙΕΣ

(μια μερίδα ψωμιού - 50 γρ)

άζυμο ψωμί - αραβική πίτα δηλαδή (30 γρ) 1,5 πόντος
γαλέτα από καλαμπόκι - τορτίγια 1 (38γρ) 2,5 πόντοι
επτάσπορο 2,5 πόντοι
ζύμι για πιτσα, 1 κομμάτι (40γρ) 2,5 πόντοι
πίτα 1, 2,5 πόντοι
μπαγκέτα, το 1/5 2 πόντοι
κράκερς σκετα 1 0,5 πόντος
κρεπα χωρίς γεμιση αλμυρή (30γρ) 1 πόντος
γλυκια, ίδια ποσότητα 2,5 πόντοι
κριτσίνια σκέτα 6 (30γρ), 2 ποντοι
παξιμάδι κριθαρένιο παραδοσιακό (κρήτης), 100 γρ, 9π
φρυγανιές 3 2 ποντοι
ψωμί άσπρο 2 πόντοι
ψωμί διαίτης με ή χωρίς γλουτένη, 2 πόντοι
ψωμί σίκαλης, 2 πόντοι

----------


## Nefeli-

ψωμί του τοστ, 1 φέτα 1 πόντος
ψωμί χωριάτικο, 2 πόντοι
ψωμί για χάμπουργκερ 1 μικρό (50 γρ) 3 πόντοι
1 μεγάλο (80γρ) 4,5 πόντοι
_______________________

ΨΑΡΙΑ - ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΑ

(μια μερίδα - 120 γρ)

αστακός 2 πόντοι
γαλέος (100γρ) 2 πόντοι
γαρίδες 2 πόντοι
γλώσσα 1,5 πόντος
καβούρι 2 πόντοι
καλαμαρι, σουπιά, χταπόδι 2 πόντοι
λαβράκι 2,5 πόντοι
κυπρινος 3 πόντοι
μπακαλιάρος παστός 3 πόντοι
μαρίδες τηγανητές 4 πόντοι
μπακαλιάρος φρέσκος 2 πόντοι
μύδια (100γρ) χωρίς κέλυφος 1 πόντος
μύδια (300γρ) με το κέλυφος 1 πόντος
ξιφίας 3 πόντοι
πέρκα 2 πόντοι
πέστροφα 3 πόντοι
σαλάχι 1,5 πόντος 
ρέγγα φρέσκια ή καπνιστή, 1 μικρό φιλέτο (50γρ) 2,5 πόντοι
σαλιγκάρια σκέτα 20, 2 πόντοι
σαρδέλες νωπές, 2 μικρές 3,5 πόντοι
σαρδέλες με τομάτα, 1 κουτί (100γρ) 4,5 πόντοι
σαρδέλες με λάδι , 1 κουτί (60γρ) στραγγισμένες 3 πόντοι
σολομός νωπός 5 πόντοι
σολομος καπνιστός, 2 λεπτές φέτες 60 γρ 2, 5 πόντοι
στρείδια 6, 1 πόντος
τόνος νωπός, 100 γρ 3,5 πόντοι
τόνος σε νερό, 1 μικρό κουτί 80 γρ 1,5 πόντος
τόνος σε νερό, 100 γρ 2 πόντοι
τόνος σε λάδι, 1 κουτί 100γρ (στραγγισμένος) 4 πόντοι
τσιπούρα 1,5 πόντος
χέλι 7,5 πόντοι
χαβιάρι 1κγ 05, πόντος
ψάρι πανέ μη προτηγανισμένο, 100 γρ 2 πόντοι
ψάρι πανε προτηγανισμένο 100 γρ 4 πόντοι

ΛΙΠΗ
(μετριούνται με κοφτές κουταλιές)

βινεγκρέτ 1 πόντος
βούτυρο 1 πόντος
βούτυρο λάιτ 41% 0,5 πόντος
κρέμα γάλακτος λάιτ με 5% ή 8%, 2 κγ 0 πόντοι
με 5% ή 8% 2 ΚΣ 0,5 πόντος
λάδι όλα τα είδη 1 πόντος
(μια κουταλιά της σούπας 2 πόντοι)
μαγιονέζα 1 πόντος
μαγιονλέζα λάιτ 0,5 πόντος
μαργαρίνη 1 πόντος
μαργαρίνη λαιτ 60% - 2κ.γ, 1,5 πόντος
φυστικοβουτυρο, 2κγ 1,5 πόντος
___________________

ΠΑΓΩΤΑ

γρανίτα, πορτοκάλι, λεμόνι 1 ξυλάκι 1 πόντος
ξυλάκι με καφέ, σοκολάτα, βανίλια κλπ 1 (60γρ), 3 πόντοι
παγωτό όλα τα είδη, μία μπάλα 45γρ, 2 πόντοι
παγωτό γιαούρτι (όλα τα αρώματα) 1 μπάλα 2 πόντοι
σορμπέ, 1 μπάλα 1 πόντος
_________________

ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ

(όλα 0 πόντους)

εννοείται ωμά, αν κάποια τα τηγανίσεις θα υπολογίσεις το λάδι ή το βούτυρο στα οποία τα τηγάνησες....
____________________

ΚΡΕΑΤΑ - ΚΥΝΗΓΙ

αρνί άπαχο, 60 γρ 2,5 πόντοι
αρνί με ορατό λίπος 3,5 πόντοι (παϊδάκια, ράχη, λαιμός)
βοδινί, μπριζόλα κόντρα 1, (120 γρ) 5,5 πόντοι
γαλοπούλα, 1 κομμάτι (100γρ) 2,5 πόντοι
γαλοπούλα ψητή, 1 φέτα (50γρ) 1,5 πόντος
κεφτέδες 2, 3 πόντοι
ελάφι 100γρ, 2,5 πόντοι
ζαρκάδι 100γρ, 2,5 πόντοι
κόκορας 100γρ, 6 πόντοι
κατσικάκι 100γρ, 3,5 πόντοι
κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα, 150 γρ 5 πόντοι
κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα μία φτερούγα+ μισό στήθος, 4 πόντοι
κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα, 1 μπούτι 4 πόντοι
1 στήθος 4 ποντοι
κουνέλι, 120 γρ 3,5 πόντοι
λαγός 100γρ, 2 πόντοι
μοσχάρι άπαχο 100γρ, 3 πόντοι
μοσχάρι με ορατό λίπος (λαιμός, κιμάς με λίπος, μπριζόλα, ελιά με ορατό λίπος) 100 γρ 5 ποντοι
μπιφτέκι με κιμά άπαχο, 1 (90γρ) 3 ποντοι
μυαλό, 100 γρ 3 ποντοι
ορτύκι, 1 1,5 ποντος
πάπια χωρίς πέτσα, ένα μικρό μπούτι 5 ποντοι
χοιρινή μπριζολα 1 (120γρ) 7 ποντοι
χοιρινο ψαρονέφρι, 60 γρ 4 πόντοι

----------


## Nefeli-

ζάχαρη άχνη 1ΚΣ 1,5 ΄πόντος
ζάχαρη κρυσταλλική 1ΚΣ 0,5 πόντος
φρουκτόζη 1ΚΣ, 1 πόντος

σοκολάτα γεμιστή, μία μικρή 2 πόντοι
σοκολάτα, όλα τα είδη, ένα μικρό τετράγωνο (10γρ) 1 πόντος
σοκολάτα όλα τα είδη, 20 γρ 2,5 πόντοι
λουκούμι 1, 1,5 πόντος
γκοφρέτα, 1 σκέτη 3,5 πόντοι
εκλερ 1, 7,5 πόντοι - το εκλαιράκι να το υπολογίζεις 4 πόντους
κέικ, 1 φέτα (35γρ) 2,5 πόντοι
κρουασαν απο το φούρνο, 4 ποντοι
κρουασαν τυποποιημένο, 3,5 πόντοι
κρουασάν με σοκολάτα 6,5 πόντοι
μάφιν 1, 4 ποντοι
μπισκότο σκέτο 1 ποντος
μπράουνι 1, 3.5 πόντοι
σταφιδίψωμο, 1 (80γρ) 5,5 πόντοι
ταρτα με φρούτα, 120 γρ 7,5πόντοι
τυραμισού, 80γρ 6 ποντοι
τσουρέκι, μια φέτα (25γρ) 2ποντοι

________________________

ασπράδι 0 
ασπράδια 2 0,5
κρόκος 2
αυγό ολόληρο, μικρό 2 
μέτριο 2,5
μεγάλο 3
___________

γαλα αποβουτυρωμένο, 1 φλυτζάνι 0,5
1 μπολ 1

γαλα εβαπορε, 2ΚΣ 1,5 
γαλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο, 1 φλιτζάνι 1
1 μπολ 2
γάλα πλήρες 1 φλιτζάνι, 1,5
1 μπολ 3

γιαούρτι 0% 1
με δημητριακα 1,5

γιαουρτι 1% ή 2% 2
με φρούτα 2
με δημητριακά 2,5

γιαούρτι πληρες 3
με φρούτα 3
με δημητριακά 3,5

γιαούρτι πλήρες σπιτικό, 150 γρ 4,5
τυρογαλο, 1 ποτήρι 2
γιαούρτι πρόβειο 3

___________________________

νερόβραστα μακαρόνια μέχρι να ικανοποιηθεις 4 ποντοι
βραστές πατάτες μέχρι να ικανοποιηθεις 2 πόντοι

(πρόσεξε: νερόβραστα και σκέτα, ότι προσθέτεις το υπολογίζεις)

_______________________________

αρακάς 5 ΚΣ 2
καλαμπόκι, ολόκληρο 2,5
πατατες τηγανητές σπιτικές, 100γρ 8,5 ποντοι
πατάτες φούρνου μια μερίδα, 150 γρ 3 ποντοι
ρεβιθια 3ΚΣ 2,5 ποντοι
ρυζι 4ΚΣ 2 ποντοι
φακές 4ΚΣ 2 
πατάτες κατεψυγμένες , τηγανητές για ζέσταμα στο φούρνο, 100γρ 4 ποντοι
πουρές 2ΚΣ 2 
πατατες κατεψυγμενες μικρες στρογγυλές, 16 (100γρ) 4 ποντοι
φασολια 4ΚΣ 1,5 ποντος

(αλάτι, μουστάρδα, πιπέρι, σκόρδο, κρεμμύδι, μπαχαρικά, ξύδι, κάπαρη σάλτσα σόγιας, χυμός λεμονιού, ταμπάσκο βανίλια, αγγουράκια τουρσί, αρωματικά βότανα έχουν 0 ποντους)
αναψυκτικά κάθε είδους, 1 ποτήρι 1,5
αναψυκτικά λάιτ, 1 ποτήρι 0
(αν πιούμε δευτερο ποτήρι θα το μετρήσουμε 1πόντο)

(όπου μερίδα, υπολογίζουμε εστιατορίου)

αρνί γιουβέτσι, μία μερίδα 13,5 πόντοι
αρνί με μακαρόνια, 10 πόντοι
αρνί σχάρας, 4 παϊδάκια, 8 πόντοι
αρνί σούβλας (μπούτι άπαχο), 1 μικρή μερίδα, 5 πόντοι
αρνί φρικασέ, 8,5 πόντοι
αυγά γεμιστά (2 μισά), 6 πόντοι
αυγά ομελέτα (2 αυγά) 7 πόντοι

βανίλια γλυκο κουταλιού 3 πόντοι
βασιλόπιτα, 1 κομμάτι, 7.5 πόντοι
βότκα 40ml, 1,5πόντος
βυσσινάδα, 1 ποτήρι 3,5 πόντοι

γάλα σοκολατούχο, 1 φλυτζάνι, 5,5 πόντοι
γαλακτομπούρεκο, 1 μέτριο κομμάτι, 7,5 πόντοι
γαλατόπιτα, 1 μέτριο κομμάτι, 7,5 πόντοι
γαλέος σκορδαλιά, 1 μερίδα με 1ΚΣ σκορδαλιά 13 πόντοι
γαριδάκια, 30 γρ 3 πόντοι
γαλοπούλα γεμιστή στον φούρνο (200γρ) ή κατσαρόλας με πέτσα και 1/2 φλυτζάνι γέμιση
12,5 πόντοι
γαύρος φούρνου, μια μερίδα 8πόντοι
γιαούρτι με μέλι και καρύδια, 1 μπολ 5 πόντοι
γίγαντες πλακί, 1 μερίδα, 8,5 πόντοι
γιουβαρλάκια, 1μερίδα, 5 μέτρια γιουβαρλάκια 9 πόντοι
γλυκό κουταλιού (όλα τα είδη), 1κγ 3 πόντοι
γουρουνόπουλο φούρνου ψητό, με πέτσα, 1 μικρή μερίδα 13 πόντοι
με πατάτες, χωρίς πέτσα, 1 μερίδα 10 πόντοι
γρανίτα φρούτου, 3 μπάλες 3 πόντοι

δίπλες, μια μέτρια 4 ποντοι

εκμεκ καταιφι, 1 κομμάτι 9,5 ποντοι
εξοχικό, μια μερίδα 13 ποντοι
εργολάβοι, ένα τεμάχιο 5 πόντοι
εσκαλόπ τηγανητό με πατάτες τηγανητές, μια μερίδα 11 πόντοι

ζαμπονοπιτα 8 ποντοι
ζελε με άρωμα φρούτου, 1 μπολ 2
με κομμάτια φρούτου 2,5 πόντοι
ζυμαρικά με σάλτσα τυριού, μια μερίδα 10 ποντοι

καβουροσαλάτα, μισή μερίδα 7,5 ποντοι
καγιανάς, 3 κουταλιες 3 ποντοι
κακαβιά, μια μερίδα 3 ποντοι
κακαο ρόφημα με ζαχαρη και γαλα, 1 φλυτζάνι 4 ποντοι
καλαμαράκια πιλάφι, μια μερίδα 10 ποντοι
τηγανητά, μικρή μερίδα 9 ποντοι
καναπεδάκια, ένα μικρό 1,5 ποντος
κανελονια γεμιστά με κιμά, γκρατινέ τυρί και σάλτσα τομάτας, (1) 8,5 ποντοι
καπαμάς, μια μερίδα 10 ποντοι
καραμέλες κάθε είδους, 2 0,5 ποντος
καριόκα με καρύδια, 1 7ποντους
καρμπονάρα, μια μερίδα 12ποντοι
καρύδα τριμμένη, μια κουταλιά 4ποντοι
καρύδια 10, 2ποντοι
καρυδόπιτα, ένα μέτριο κομμάτι 7πόντοι
κάστανα 6, 1,5 ποντος
καταιφι, ενα μέτριο κομμάτι 7ποντοι
καφές ιρλανδικός 3ποντοι
καφες καπουτσίνο με γάλα, 1 φλιτζάνι 1ποντος
κεικ σε στρώσεις με γλάσο, ενα μέτριο κομμάτι 7,5 ποντοι
κεικ σοκολάτας με γλάσο, 1 κομμάτι 10ποντοι
κις λοραίν, 1κομμάτι 10 ποντοι
κλαμπ σαντουιτς, 1 13ποντοι
κοκορέτσι, μια μερίδα 9ποντοι
κολοκυθακια γεμιστά αυγολέμονο, 2 τεμάχια 9ποντοι
κολοκυθάκια τηγανητά, μικρη μερίδα 5 ποντοι
κολοκυθοκεφτέδες, 1 τεμάχιο 4 ποντοι
κολοκυθοπιτα με τυρί, 1 μετριο κομμάτι 7,5 ποντοι
γλυκια κολοκυθόπιτα 6ποντοι
κολυβα, 4 κουταλιές 4ποντοι
κονιάκ, 1 1ποντος
κοπανιστή, 100γρ 7,5 ποντοι

----------


## Nefeli-

κορνέ, 1 8ποντοι
κοτοπιτα, ενα κομμάτι 9,5ποντοι
κοτοπουλο κοκκινιστο με μπάμιες, μια μερίδα 7ποντοι
κοτοπουλο λεμονάτο με πατάτες, μια μερίδα 9 ποντοι
κοτοπουλο με ζυμαρικά, 9ποντοι
κοτοπουλο ρολο με μπεικον και τυρί 8ποντοι
κοτοπουλο τηγανητό, ενα στήθος ή μπούτι 11ποντοι
κοτοπουλο ψητο χωρίς πέτσα 5ποντοι
κοτοσουπα με ρυζι, αυγολέμονο 4.5ποντοι
κοτοσαλάτα, μισή μερίδα 7ποντοι
κουκιά λαδερά, 8 ποντοι
κουλουράκια βουτύρου, 2 μικρά 2ποντοι
κουλουράκια κανέλλας, 2 μικρά 2,5 ποντοι
κουλουράκια με σουσάμι, 2 μέτρια 2ποντοι
κουλούρι θεσ/κης, ένα λεπτό 2 (αυτά των πλανόδιων, του φούρνου έχουν 4π)
κουνέλι κοκκινιστό, 8 ποντοι
στιφάδο, μικρή μερίδα 6.5ποντοι
κουραμπιέδες, ένας μεγάλος 4ποντοι
κρακερς κάθε τύπου, 30γρ 2ποντοι
κρασί, ενα ποτηράκι 1,5 ποντος
κρεατοπιτα, 100γρ 9ποντοι
κρεμα καραμελε, 1μπολ 6ποντοι
κρεπα ζαμπον,τυρί αυγό, μπεσαμέλ 1μεγάλη 14ποντοι
κρεπα με λουκάνικο, 9ποντοι
κρεπα με παγωτό, 7ποντοι
κρεπα τυρί ζαμπόν 7ποντοι
κρεπες με τυρί+κοτοπουλο, 2 6,5 ποντοι
κριθαράκι λαδερό με σάλτσα και τυρί, 10ποντοι
κριτσίνα, 30γρ 2ποντοι
κροκέτες κάθε είδους 2, 5ποντοι
κωκ, ενα μεγάλο 7ποντοι
κρουασαν σκετο 1, 4ποντοι
κρουσαν με ζαμπον 8ποντοι

μέλι 1κ.γ 0,5 πόντο
Ι ΚΣ 1 ποντος

μαρμελάδα κλασσική ή λαιτ, μισός πόντος το κουταλάκι του γλυκού, και ένας της σούπας.

και για τις καραμέλες γράφω παραπάνω...καραμέλες κάθε είδους , οι 2 0,5 ποντος

παστέλι, ένα κομμάτι 40γρ έχει 4 πόντους
χαλβάς εμπορίου 30 γρ 3 ποντοι
χαλβάς βουτύρου, μερίδα 120 γρ 7 πόντοι
χαλβάς με λάδι, μία μερίδα 120 γρ 7,5 ποντοι
λαδοκούλουρα, δε ξέρω, αλλά εγώ θα τα μετρούσα 2,5 πόντους τα δύο μικρά.
λαγός στιφάδο, μικρή μερίδα 6,5
λαζάνια με κιμά και τυρί, μια μερίδα 13,5
λαζάνια με κοτόπουλο και τυρί, 10,5
λαχανικά γιαχνί, 4.5 
λαχανικά σωτέ 4
λαχανοντολμάδες με κιμά αυγολέμονο, μια μερίδα 9 
λαχανόρυζο 4,5
λεμον παι , ενα μετριο κομμάτι 6
λικέρ κάθε είδους 1
λουκανικοπιτα σφολιάτα, 130 γρ 11
λουκουμάδες, 11
λουκούμι, ενα μικρό 1,5
λουκουμι γεμιστό, ενα μεγάλο 3,5


μαγειρίτσα 10
μακαρονια με θαλασσινα 7
μακαρονια με τυρι και σάλτσα τομάτας 7
μακαρονια με κιμά 8
μανιταρια αλα κρεμ, 3 κουταλιές 3.5
μανιτάρια γεμιστά 2, 3
μαντολάτο, 20 γρ 2
μελιτζανες ιμαμ 6
μελιτζανες πα******κια 11
τηγανητές 7μελιτζανοσάλτα, 2 κουταλιές 3,5
μελομακάρονο, 1 μεγάλο 4
μηλοπιτα, ενα μετριο κομματι 6
μιλκ σεικ με φρούτα, βανίλια 6
μιλκ σεικ σοκολατας 6
μιλφειγ, μεγάλο 10
μινεστρόνε σούπα 4,5
μοσχαρι κοκκινιστο με μακαρονια 14
μοσχαρι κοκκινιστο με πατατες ραγού 14
μοσχαρι με λαχανικά (καθε ειδους) 10
μοσχαρι μπριζολα ψητη (120γρ) 7
μοσχαρι σνιτσελ με πατατες τηγανητες 11
μοσχαρι σκαλοπιν 9
μοσχαρι τας κεμπαπ με ρυζι 12
μοσχαρι ψητο με πατατες 10
μοσχαρι φιλετο ψητο (200γρ) 7
μουσακάς (με τηγανισμενες μελιτζανες) 13
με ψημενες 8
μους σοκολάτα, 2ΚΣ 5
μουσταλευρια, μισο μπολ 3,5
μουστοκούλουρο, ένα μεγάλο 3
μπακαλι΄ρος πλακι 7
μπακλαβας, ενα μετριο κομματι 7
μπαμιες λαδερες 7,5
μπαρμπούνια τηγανητά, 3 μέτρια 6
μπισκοτο σκέτο, όλα τα είδη 1
μπισκοτα διπλα σοκολατας, το ένα 2
μπιφτεκια με παταες τηγανητες 10
μπουγάτσα, ενα μετριο κομματι 7
μπουρεκακια με κιμα και τυρι, 1 μικρο 3.5
μπριάμ 5
μπραντι 1
μπύρα, ένα ποτήρι (250ml) 2
χωρίς αλκοολ 1,5
μαρτινι, 60ml 1
μυδια σαγανάκι 7,5
μυδοπιλαφο 9

ντιπ καθε ειδους, 2ΚΣ 1,5
ντολμαδακια γιαλαντζι 5
ντολμαδες με λαχανο και κιμα αυγολέμονο 7,5
ντοματες γεμιστα με κιμα, 2 τεμαχια 8
με ρυζι 7
ντοματοσαλατα με αγγούρι και λάδι, μια μέτρια 3
ντονατ γεμιστο με γλάσο (90γρ) 7
με μαρμελάδα 4,5 (50γρ)
ντονατ σκέτο πασπαλισμένο με ζαχαρη (5ογρ) 4
ντονατ με ζαμπον και τυρι 7

ξινογαλο, ενα ποτήρι 4
ξιφιας σουβλάκι ψητος, 4
ξιφιας τηγανητος 7

ούζο (40ml) 2
ουισκι (60ml) 2,5
ομελέτα (2 αυγά) 7
ομελετα με ζαμπον και τυρι (2αυγα) 11
με κρεμμυδια 7
με μανιταρια 7
με πατατες 9
μονο με τυρι 9

παγωτο όλα τα ειδη, 2 μπαλες 4
παγωτο παρφε καθε ειδους, μια μπαλα 7
παγωτο καιμακι, σκέτο 100γρ 5
παγωτο σαντουιτς 4
παγωτο σικαγο με γαρνιτούρα (110γρ) 11
παιδακια αρνισια σχαρας 120γρ, 7
παξιμαδια γλυκανισου, τα 4 4,5
παστα φλώρα, ενα μετριο κομματι 7
παστες καθε ειδους, μια 120γρ 9
παστιτσιο (120γρ) 12
παστουρμάς, 30 γρ 2
πατατοσαλάτα 3ΚΣ 4
πατατες τηγανητες κατεψυγμενες (100γρ) 4
σπιτικές, η ιδια ποσοτητα 8,5
πατατα ψητη με λαχανικά και τυρι, μια μεγάλη 11
πατατες γιαχνί 6
ογκρατεν, μετριο κομματι 7
πατατες φούρνου, 6
πατατοκροκέτα, μια μικρή 2
πατσάς σούπα, 9
πεινιρλι (240γρ) 14
πιπεριες γεμιστες με κιμά, μια μέτρια 4,5
με ρυζι 4
πιπεριες τηγανητες οι 2 3
πιροσκι 120γρ, 7
πιτσα απλή (ενα κομματι τυρί -τομάτα) 3,5
πιτσα αρτοποιειου 6
πιτσα ζαμπον, τυρι, μανιτάρια, μια ατομική 11
πιτσα σπεσιαλ, ενα κομμάτι 6
ποπ κορν με βούτυρο, 4 χούφτες 2
πρασορυζο 8,5
πρετσελς 30γρ, 3
προφιτερολ 9


ραβανι, ενα μετριο κομματι 60γρ 6,5
ραβιολια με σάλτσα και κρεας, τα 8 14
ρεβυθια γιαχνί 7
ρεβυθια σούπα 6
ρεγγα καπνιστη 50γρ 2,5
ρετσινα, ενα ποτηράκι 1,5
ρολο με κιμα, 1 φέτα 6,5
ρουμι, μια δοση 1
ρυζι με καλαμαράκια 8
ρυζι πιλάφι 6
ρυζι τηγανητο 6

----------


## Nefeli-

ρυζογαλο, 1 μπολ 200γρ 4
ρωσικη σαλάτα, μια μικρή μερίδα 50γρ 5

σαγκρία, ένα ποτηράκι 2,5
σαλάτα του Καίσαρα 7
σαλάτα με ζυμαρικά, μισή μερίδα 7,5
σαλατα σεφ 12
νισουάζ 7,5
χωριάτικη 9
σαλιγκάρια γιαχνί 6
σάλτσα γλυκόξινη, 2ΚΣ 0,5
σαμαλι, ενα μετριο κομματι 7
σαμπανια ενα ποτήρι 1,5
σαντουιτς κοτοπουλο, λαχανικά, μαγιονεζα 8
μοσχαρι, τυρι, λαχανικά 10,5
τονος, λαχανικά, αυγο, μαγιονεζα 9,5
μπεικον, τυρι, μαρουλι, τοματα, μαγιονεζα 9,5
σαραγλί, ενα μετριο κομμάτι 7
σκαλτσούνια το ένα 4,5
σις κεμπάπ 12
σκορδοψωμο, 2 μικρες φετες 5
σνιτσελ βιενουά 11
σνιτσελ μοσχαρισιο με πατατες τηγανητες η πουρέ 11
σνιτσελ κοτοπουλου, τα νάγκετς, 4 μικρά τμχ 4
σοκολατακι γάλακτος 1
με κεράσι και σιροπι 1,5
με φουντούκι 1
ελιτσες με αμυδγαλο οι 2, 2
ελιτσες μονο με σοκολάτα οι 3, 3
σου αλα κρεμ, ενα μεγάλο (130γρ) 7
σουβλάκι με γύρο, κομπλέ 12
σουβλάκι με πίτα 8
σουβλάκι με ψωμί 4
σπανακοτυρόπιτα 8
σπανακόπιτα χωρίς τυρί 5 
σπανακορυζο 5,5
σπετσοφαι 11,5
σποροι (ηλιοσποροι κλπ) τα 10γρ, 2
σταφιδοψωμο 5,5
συκωτι τηγανητο 7
σουπιες γιαχνί 8,5
με σπανάκι 8,5
σουτζουκάκια 10
σουφλέ με τυρί, μικρό κομμάτι 6,5
με σπανάκι 4,5
με λαχανικά 4
σουφλέ σοκολάτας, μικρο κομμάτι 6

ταραμοσαλάτα, 1κγ 1,5
τάρτα με φρούτα 7,5
τας κεμπαπ 12
ταχινοσουπα, μικρημεριδα 3,5
τεκιλα 1 3
τεκιλα σανραιζ ενα ποτηρι 4
τζατζικι, μικρο πιατο 2
τζιν ή τζιν με τονικ 1,5
τηγανιτες με μέλι, 100γρ 7,5
πασπαλισμενες με ζαχαρη, 2 μικρες 3,5
τιραμισου, μικρο κομματι 80 γρ 6
τονοσαλατα, μια μεριδα 7,5
τορτελινια με κρεμα και μανιταρια 10,5
τουρτα καθε ειδους, 1 κομματι 120γρ 9
τραχανας σουπα σπιτικη 5
τρουφακια σοκολατας, 1μικρο 1,5
τσιζ κεικ, 1κομματι 9
τσιζμπεργκερ 8
τσιζμπεργκερ με μπεικον 9
τσιλι σως, 2ΚΣ 0,5
τυροπιτα ταψιου, 150γρ 8,5
τυροπιτα σφολιατα ατομική 10

φαβα 6
φακες σουπα 6
φανουροπιτα, μετριο κομματι 80γρ 6,5
φασολάδα 6
φασολακια λαδερα 7,5
φασολια γιγαντες πλακι 8
μαυρομάτικα γιαχνί 7
φασολια ξερα σαλάτα 8
φασολια φούρνου 7
φιδες σουπα σπιτική 5
φλογερες με κρεμα και αμυγδαλα 60γρ 5
φοντυ τυριού με 50γρ ψωμί 14
φοντυ σοκολάτα με φρούα, 1 μπολ 5,5
φουα γκρα, μια φετα 5
φραουλες με σαντιγυ, 1μπολ 3,5


χαμπουργκερ 5,5
χοιρινη μπριζολα ψητη, 120 γρ 7
τηγανητη 12
χοιρινο με δαμασκηνα 12,5
με σελινο 10
χοιρινο γλυκοξινο 8,5
χοιρινο ψητο σε διχτυ, μια φετα 60γρ 3
χοτ ντογκ με μουστάρδα 9
χταποδι κρασατο 8
χταποδι λαδολέμονο 6,5
χταποδι με μακαρονακι 8
χταποδι στιφαδο, μικρη μεριδα 5
χυλοπιτες με βουτυρο και τυρι 10


ψαρι αλα σπετσιώτα 8
ψαρι πλακιφούρνου με πατάτες 9
φις στικς, μεριδα 8
ψαρι τηγανητο 10
ψαροκροκετες τηγανητες, ενα τμχ 50γρ 4,5

χαμπεργκερ 5,5 ποντοι
κλαμπ σαντουιτς 13 ποντοι
σαλατα σεφ μεγαλο μπολ 12 ποντοι
μικρη μεριδα πατατες 4 ποντοι
nuggets 4 μικρα 4,5 ποντοι
μιλκ σεικ καθε γευση 3 ποντοι
χοτ ντογκ με μουσταρδα 9 ποντοι
1 σουβλακι γυρο 10 ποντοι
2 φλ ποπ κορν 4,5 ποντοι
1π μπυρα 2ποντοι
κρεπα σοκολατα 6,5ποντοι
μηλο 1 ποντος
μανταρινι 0.5 ποντος
πορτοκαλι 0.5 ποντος
ακτινιδιο 1 ποντος
αβοκαντο 30γρ 1 ποντος
ανανασ 3 φετες 1 ποντος
αχλαδι 1 ποντος
βερικοκα 2-3 0.5 ποντος
1 κυδωνι 1 ποντος
12-15 ρογες σταφυλι 1 ποντος
2 συκα 1 ποντος

Όσο για τα δημητριακά, αναφέρονται σε κάποιο post.
6 ΚΣ (30ΓΡ) έχουν 2 πόντους.
- εννοείται αυτά χωρις σοκολάτα-

η μπάρα δημητριακών με σοκολάτα έχει 2
με φρουτα έχει 1,5
εδιτ: να αναφέρω επειδή κάπου είδα τους πόντους για ένα πλήρες γιαούρτι...

1 κυπελλάκι γιαούρτι= 200γρ

γιαούρτι πλήρες σκέτο, 3π
με βανίλια ή φρούτα , 3π
με δημητριακά, 3,5π
γιαούρτι πλήρες σπιτικό, τα 150 γρ όμως, 4,5π
γιαούρτι πρόβειο, 3π

και για τα μπισκότα έχουμε αναφέρει πόντους

ένα μπισκότο σκέτο, όλων των ειδών (10γρ) έχει 1π
τα διπλά με σοκολάτα, 20γρ, έχει το ένα 2π.
Τα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια (μονο τα μακαρόνια, όχι το ρύζι) σε ποσότητα που ειναι τέτοια ωστε να μας ικανοποιήσει 4π και νερόβραστες πατάτες 2π.
ντιπ με άπαχο γιαούρτι, δυόσμο, λεμόνι, αλατοπίπερο

----------


## Nefeli-

6 εως 20 θερμιδες ~ 0,5 ποντοι
21 εως 40 » ~ 1 ποντος
41 εως 80 » ~ 2 ποντοι
81 εως 120 » ~ 3 ποντοι
121 εως 160 » ~ 4 ποντοι
161 εως 200 » ~ 5 ποντοι
201 εως 240 » ~6 ποντοι
241 εως 280 » ~ 7 ποντοι
281 εως 320 » ~8 ποντοι
321 εως 360 » ~9 ποντοι
361 εως 400 » ~ 10 ποντοι
401 εως 440 » ~ 11 ποντοι
441 εως 480 » ~ 12 ποντοι
481 εως 520 » ~ 13 ποντοι
521 εως 560 » ~ 14 ποντοι
561 εως 600 » ~15 ποντοι

----------


## Nefeli-

παραπάνω είναι ένας σχετικά εύκολος τρόπος να μεταφράσουμε θερμίδες σε πόντους αλλά δεν ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως στην λογική του προγράμματος

----------


## Nefeli-

Την σούπα WW.
Είναι σούπερ γεύμα με μηδενικούς πόντους. Ιδανική για να "ροκανίσετε" πόντους σε περίπτωση που τους έχετε υπερβεί. Δηλαδή έστω ότι ένα βράδυ "βγήκατε" με φίλους για φαγητό και ξεφύγατε ελαφρώς στους πόντους σας. Έχετε παρασκευάσει την σουπίτσα , την έχετε στο ψυγείο και την άλλη μέρα αντικαθιστάτε ένα γεύμα σας με σούπα συνοδευόμενη φυσικά και από κάτι άλλο όπως τυράκι ή την τρώτε ως πρώτο πιάτο, γεμίζει το στομαχάκι με 0 πόντους και στη συνέχεια τρώτε μικρότερη μερίδα από το φαγητό σας, οπότε εξοικονομείτε πόντους και ισοσκελίζετε τις παρασπονδίες της προήγουμενης ημέρας.
Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το κολπάκι συχνά.
Η χορτόσουπα χορταίνει, αλλά είναι κι ένας καλός τρόπος να καταναλώσουμε λαχανικά.
Γίνεται χωρίς αμυλώδη (δηλ. πατάτα ή ζυμαρικά) με λαχανικά όπως καρότο, πράσο, κρεμμύδι, σέλερι, γογγύλι. Το κολοκύθι αντικαθιστά την πατάτα κάνοντας την σούπα πιιο λιπαρή. Μπορεί να γίνει και με κατεψυγμένα λαχανικά.

ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ WW
για 4 άτομα
2 τομάτες, 2 κολοκυθάκια, 1 χούφτα πράσινα φασολάκια, 1 μικρό κλωνάρι σέλινο, 1 κρεμμύδι, 
λίγα κλωνάρια βασιλικό, 1 λίτρο νερό, αλάτι, πιπέρι.
Βράστε το νερό με το αλάτι . Πλύντε τα λαχανικά και κόψτε τα σε μικρά κομμάτια.
Βράστε τα για 20 έως 30 λεπτά ανάλογα με το πόσο τραγανά τα θέλετε.
Τρώγετε ζεστή ή κρύα με λίγο ταμπάσκο, ή πάπρικα και με ψιλοκομμένο βασιλικό.


Η κύρια που μας ζύγιζε όταν πήγαινα στα ww μας είχε πει μια παραλλαγή της σούπας που την κάνει κατα τη γνώμη μου πεντανόστιμη.
Πρόσθετε 1 κύβο μοσχάρι ή κοτόπουλου ή λαχανικών , ότι σας αρέσει έχει 0 πόντους. Επίσης όταν βράσουν τα λαχανικά τα βάζουμε στο μπλέντερ και γίνονται πουρές. Ξαναρίχνουμε τον πουρέ στο νερό που είχαν βράσει τα λαχανικά και δυναμώνουμε την φωτιά και ανακατεύουμε . Η σούπα που προκύπτει είναι βελουτέ.
Αν την θέλετε ακόμα πιο παχύρευστη μπορείτε να προσθέσετε λίγο κορν φλάουρ (2 κ.γλ) χωρίς να μετρήσετε πόντους.
Όταν την βάλετε στο πιάτο μπορείτε να προσθέσετε 1 ή 2 κ.γλ. λάδι και να μετρήσετε μόνο τους πόντους του λαδιού. Αν συνοδευτεί με λίγο τυράκι και 2 πικρά κρίθινα παξιμαδάκια τριμμένα μέσα αντί κρουτόν και πασπαλισμένη με λίγη πάπρικα είναι ένα πεντανόστιμο γεύμα με ελάχιστους πόντους.
Εγώ βάζω στη σούπα μία μελιτζάνα, μία πιπεριά, μία σκελίδα σκόρδο και 1 ντομάτα για να γίνει λιγότερη κόκκινη η σούπα, λίγο μαιντανό, ενώ δεν βάζω καθόλου γογγύλι αφού δεν μου αρέσει.
Επίσης τώρα το χειμώνα μπορείτε να βάλετε λάχανο ή ότι άλλο λαχανικό θέλετε. Πειραματιστείτε μέχρι να βρείτε τον συνδυασμό του γούστου σας.
Ετοιμάζω αρκετές μερίδες τις φυλάω σε ένα μεγάλο μπώλ στο ψυγείο κι όποτε θέλω να εξοικονομήσω πόντους ή να φάω κάτι ελαφρύ βάζω την ποσότητα που θέλω σ'ενα βαθύ μπώλ τη ζεσταίνω στο φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων και έτοιμο το γεύμα μου. Ακόμα κι ο σύζυγος την προτιμά τα βράδια. Ιδιαίτερα τώρα που χειμωνιάζει είναι ιδανική λύση.
Αμαλία

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πολυ καλη δουλεια νεφελη  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nefeli-

αυτά είναι όσα έχω μαζέψει από τα πόστς με κάποια δικά μου! θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και ποντους πιάτων από ξένες κουζίνες. παρακαλώ μην γράφετε εδώ για να μπορέσουμε να έχουμε καθαρά τους πόντους. τα σχόλια στο σχετικό 2 τόπικ εκτός κι αν έχετε να προσθέσετε επιπλέον τροφές

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Το μυστικό όπλο του flexipoints είναι : Ζυμαρικά και πατάτες μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε.
Σε κάθε γεύμα διαλέξτε ότι σας αρέσει!

Ζυμαρικά μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 4 πόντοι
Ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 3 πόντοι
Πατάτες μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 2 πόντοι

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΤΑ 6 ΚΛΕΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ

1) 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά την ημέρα
Στα ww αυτό μεταφράζεται σε τουλάχιστον 3 μερίδες λαχανικών (300γρ) και 2 μερίδες φρούτων (200γρ)

2) Κάθε μέρα πίνετε 1,5 έως 2 λίτρα υγρών εκ των οποίων τουλάχιστον 1 λίτρο νερό.

3) Το πρόγραμμα weight watchers συνιστα την κατανάλωση 2 - 3 μερίδων "ορατών" λιπαρών ουσιών την ημέρα (λάδι, βούτηρο, κλπ)

4) Συνιστάται να καταναλώνετε τουλάχιστον 2 μερίδες γαλακτομικών προιόντων την ημέρα (3 για τους έφηβους και τις γυναίκες άνω των 55 ετών)

5) Ποικιλία στη διατροφή,
Ποικιλία και ευχαρίστηση το τέλειο δίδυμο για να είσαστε σε φόρμα και να χάσετε βάρος υγιεινά

6) Σωματική άσκηση.
Συμβάλλει στην απώλεια βάρους, κυρίως όμως είναι ένα κλειδί καλής υγείας και ευεξίας, ιδιαίτερα για μακροπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα.
Με το flexipoints , όταν κινείστε κερδίζετε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ, που λέγονται ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΔΩΡΟ και προστίθενται στο στόχο των πόντων σας. Αποφύγετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε πάνω από 12 την εβδομάδα γιατί αυτό μπορεί να φρενάρει την απώλεια βάρους σας. Αντιθέτως όταν κινείστε περισσότερο, χωρίς να τρώτε περισσότερο, χάνετε περισσότερο βάρος.

----------


## Nefeli-

McDonald's

Bacon McDouble with cheese 9 1/2
Big Mac 9 1/2
chesseburger 6
chicken mcnuggets (4) 3
chicken mcnuggets (6) 4 1/2
chicken mcnuggets (9) 6 1/2
double cheeseburger 9
filet - o - fish 6 1/2
fish fingers 2 1/2
hamburger 4
mcChicken premiere 9
mcChicken sandwich 6 
vegetable deluxe 7

french fries regular 3 1/2
french fries large 7 1/2
french fries supersize 8 1/2

mayo dip 3 1/2
sweet & sour dip 1
sweet curry dip 1
ketchup dip 1/2

apple pie 4
ice cream cone 3
ice cream cone with cadbury flake 4
large chocolate donut 6 1/2
mcFlurry- crunchie 6 1/2
mcFlurry- dairy milk 6
mcFlurry- smarties 6 1/2

cappuchino 2
coca cola 1 1/2
coffee eith uht creamer 1/2
fanta orange 1 1/2
hot chocolate drink 2
hot chocolate drink large 3
latte 1
latte large 2
milk portion 1/2

milkshake banana, strawberry 7 1/2
milkshake banana large 9 1/2
milkshake chocolate 7 1/2
milkshake chocolate large 9 1/2
milkshake vanilla 7
milkshake vanilla large 9
orange milk carton 2 1/2
orange juice 1 1/2
orange juice large 2
sprite regular 1 1/2

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΧΟΡΤΑΤΟΙ?
Ο εγκέφαλός μας χρειάζεται 15 με 20 λεπτά για να καταλάβει ότι έχουμε φάει αρκετά.
Να τρώτε αργά, απολαμβάνοντας την τροφή. Πλούσια σε φυτικές ίνες, τα λαχανικά προσθέτουν
όγκο στο πιάτο, χωρίς να επιβαρύνουν το στόχο σας σε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 

Η σούπα weight watchers υγιεινή και νόστιμη, δεν έχει ούτε ένα πόντο.

Τα περισσότερα φρούτα και λαχανικά δεν έχουν πόντους. Διαλέξτε τα για να εμπλουτίσετε τα κυρίως καθώς και τα ενδιάμεσα γεύματά σας.

Τα προιόντα ολικής άλεσης (π.χ. αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι) προσφέρουν αίσθημα κορεσμού για περισσότερο χρόνο απ'ότι οι επεξεργασμένες τροφές (λευκό ψωμί).

Εξοικονομήστε πόντους τρώγοντας άπαχο κρέας και πουλερικά, άπαχα γαλακτοκομικά αντί για πλήρη.

Απολαύστε τα ζυμαρικά και τις πατάτες, μέχρι να νιώσετε ικανοποίηση. Μη διστάζετε το αίσθημα της απόλαυσης συμβάλλει στην απώλεια βάρους.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΕΑΝ Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 18

Αυξήστε τους πόντους κάποιου γεύματος, πολλαπλασιάζοντας επί 2, ορισμένες μερίδες όπως είναι τα αμυλούχα, το ψωμί, το ψάρι, το κρέας κλπ. (κατά μέσο όρο 2 πόντους) ή προσθέτοντας μία μισή μερίδα των ίδιων τροφών (1 πόντος)

Για 1 πόντο μπορείτε να προσθέσετε κάπου κάπου 1 κγλ λίπος, αποφεύγοντας να ξεπεράσετε τις 3 μερίδες την ημέρα.

Ανάλογα με την εποχή, φάτε κεράσια, σταφύλια, ξερά φρούτα, κλπ. Θα υπολογίσετε 1 πόντο και θα έχετε και ποικιλία.

Τα λιπαρά ψάρια (ρέγκα, σκουμπρί, σολομός) έχουν περισσότερους πόντους από τα άπαχα αλλά σας προσφέρουν τα πολύτιμα ωμέγα-3 λιπαρά οξέα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

Η εκτίμηση του μεγέθους των μερίδων, είναι ένα από τα κλειδιά για μία απώλεια βάρους με διάρκεια.
Δεν χρειάζεται να ζυγίζετε τις τροφέςς για να σιγουρευτείτε ότι είναι σωστές οι μερίδες. Μπορείτε να τις ζυγίσετε μία φορά για να εξοικειωθείτε και στη συνέχεια προσπαθήστε να υπολογίσετε τις μερίδες, με ένα σκεύος που θα χρησιμοποιείτε πάντα (πιάτο, κουτάλι, μαχαίρι).
Για παράδειγμα το μήκος της λάμας ενός μαχαιριού μπορεί να γίνει το οπτικό σας μέτρο. Στη συνέχεια η οπτική σας μνήμη θα σας βοηθήσει να καθορίζετε τις μερίδες σας, ακόμα και όταν τρώτε έξω.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΝΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΣΑΣ

Γεύμα συνηθισμένο ή κάτι εξαιρετικό, η ευχαρίστηση παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στη διαδικασία απώλειας βάρους. Πιθανό να μην μπορείτε να τρώτε κάθε πρωί μπριός και να πίνετε κακάο που προσδίδουν 10 πόντους, μπορείτε όμως να το προσφέρετε στο εαυτό σας την Κυριακή.
Θυμηθείτε 1 μερίδα βούτηρο (5γρ) = το μέγεθος ενός κύβου ζάχαρης.
Λαχταρίσατε πίτσα? Χρησιμοποιήστε τους πόντους που εξοικονομήσατε ή τους πόντους δώρο.
όποια κι αν είναι η επιθυμία σας, μπορείτε να την ικανοποιήσετε με την προυπόθεση ότι θα διαχειριστείτε καλά τους πόντους της εβδομάδας.
Πληροφορία: Οι πλούσιες σε λιπαρά τροφές έχουν περισσότερους πόντους, ενώ το αίσθημα χορτασμού που προσφέρουν δεν διαρκεί.

----------


## Nefeli-

chinese

starters 

BBQ spare ribs 10
black bean soup 2 1/2
chicken and sweetcorn soup 2 1/2
crispy spring rolls (1) 5
deep fried seaweed 7 1/2
hot & sour soup 2 1/2
prawn crackers 5
prawn won ton (1) 1 1/2
satay chicken 5 1/2
sesame Prawn fingers (1) 1

main courses

aromatic crispy duck with pancakes (1) 7 1/2
beef chow mein 8 1/2
beef chop suey 6
beef curry 9 1/2
beef in black bean sauce 8
char sui pork 4
chicken and cashew nuts 6 1/2
chicken chop suey 6
chicken chow mein 7 1/2
chicken curry 9 1/2
chicken foo yung 7 1/2
chicken in black bean sauce 8
chicken in oyster sauce 8
chicken with mushroom 3
chicken with pineapple 3
chicken satay 8
ducke with chinese mushroom & bamboo shoots 9
fried beef in O.K sauce 8
fried chicken in O.K sauce 8
king prawn mein 5 1/2
kung Po chicken 7 1/2
lamb with ginger & spring onions 7 1/2
lemon chicken 7 1/2
mushroom foo yung 5
prawn chop suey 3
prawn chow mein 5 1/2
prawn curry 8
prawns with ginger & vegetables 7 1/2
roast pork cantonese style 4 1/2
shrimp foo yung 6 1/2
special chop suey 6
special chow mein 7 1/2
sweet & sour chicken 10
sweet & sour pork 10
szechuan prawn with vegetables 5
vegetable curry 7

side orders 

char sui noodles 5
chicken fried rice 9 1/2
egg fried rice 10
mixed chinese vegetables in oyster sauce 4 1/2
noodles & beansprouts 4 1/2
plain boiled rice 6 1/2
special fried rice 10
stir-fried beansprouts with garlic & spring onion 2 1/2
stir-fried vegetables 3 1/2
sweet & sour sauce 3

desserts 

fortune cookies (1) 2
ice cream 6
lychees (6) 1 1/2
toffee apple 7 1/2
toffee banana 10

----------


## Nefeli-

KFC

original recipe chicken

chicken drum 3
chicken rib 6
chicken thigh 5
chicken wing 4 1/2


chicken breast burgers

fillet burger (no mayo) 6 1/2
fillet tower burger 9 1/2
zinger burger 7
zinger tower burger 10 1/2

wraps, strings n wings

hot wings (2) 7
zinger twister (no mayo) 9 1/2


popcorn chicken 

large box 9
regular box 6

salads

warm chicken salad with low fat viniagrette 5 1/2
warm chicken salad without dressing 5

side orders

BBQ beans (regular) 1 1/2
BBQ beans (large) 3 1/2
chicken gravy (large) 2 1/2
chicken gravy (regular) 1
coleslaw (reg) 4
coleslaw (large) 4 1/2
fries (large) 6 1/2
fries (reg) 5
honey BBQ dip (1 serving) 1/2
mayonnaise dip (1 serving) 3 1/2
sour cream & chive dip (1 serving) 1
tomato ketchup dip (1 serving) 1/2

desserts

avalanche 13

----------


## Nefeli-

kebab houses

doner kebab

doner kebab , chicken 4 1/2
doner kebab , chicken , with pitta & salad 7
doner kebab , lamb 7
doner kebab , lamb , with pitta & salad 9 1/2

samosa 

samosa, vegetable 2
samosa, lamb 4

shish 

shish kebab, chicken 1 1/2
shish kebab, chicken with pitta & salad 4
shish kebab lamb 3 1/2
shish kebab lamb with pitta & salad 6

side orders

chips (medium) 9
mayonnaise 2
naan bread (medium) 6 1/2
pitta bread (medium) 2 1/2
spicy sausage (medium portion) 8
tzatziki (small tub) 1 1/2

----------


## Nefeli-

japanese

starters

agedashi tofu : deep fried bean curd with sauce 3
ebi furai: deep fried king prawns in breadcrumbs 7 1/2
ika furai: deep fried squid in breadcrumbs 9
miso shiro: soy bean paste soup with seaweed, tofu & spring onions 1 1/2
nikku gyoza: pork&vegetable dumplings with dipping sauce 5
shumai: steamed dumpling 4
suimono: clear soup with king prawn, seaweed & vegetables 1
yakko tofu: sliced tofu with ginger, spring onions, bonito flakes & soy sauce 2
yaki tori: barbequed skewers of chicken & onion in teriyaki sauce 3

sushi

kani kama maki: crab stick & mayo 4 1/2
kanpyo maki: japanese vegetable roll 3
mixed sashimi 2
nigir sushi: raw fish slices on gingered rice 7
salmon sashimi 2
shake maki: salmon roll 3
tekka maki: tuna roll 3
tuna sashimi 2

main courses

buta misoyaki : sliced pork in ginger & soy sauce 6 1/2
ebi tempura : tempura king prawns 8
gyu teriyaki : steak 7
sakana teriyaki : salmon 6
sukiyaki 6
tori teriyaki : chicken 5 1/2
tuna teriyaki : tuna 4 1/2
yasai tempura : vegetable tempura 7

----------


## Nefeli-

italian

starters

antipasto : choose low pointed fish, shelfish & salad veg 3
avocado & prawns 5
garlic bread 5
garlic bread with cheese 9
garlic mushrooms 7 1/2
garlic prawns 8
minestrone 2
parma ham with melon 2
tomato & mozzarella salad 7

main courses

asparagus risotto 8
meat ravioli with tomato sauce 12
mushroom risotto 8
potato gnocchi with tomato sauce 6
ricotta & spinach ravioli 11 1/2
seafood risotto 9 1/2
spinach gnocchi 5

pasta

cannelloni meat 8
cannelloni spinach & cheese 8
lasagne 13

pasta sauces

large portion of any pasta 5
(without sauce)

arrabbiata 1/2
bolognese 4 1/2
carbonara 7
marinara 2
napoletana 1 1/2
pesto 3
puttanesca 3 1/2
tomato-based sauce 1 1/2
vongole 2

pizzas thin crust, each

calzone 17 1/2
carne misto meat feast 18
marinara seafood 10 1/2
napoletana/margerita 12
pepperoni 14
quattro formagi 4 cheeses 12
quattro stagioni vegetarian 13
tropicale/hawaiian ham & pineapple 14

extra toppings

anchovies 1/2
artichoke 0
bacon 2 1/2
beef 2
cheese 3
chicken 1 1/2
ham 1 1/2
mushrooms 0
olives 1 1/2
pepperoni 2 1/2
peppers 0
pineapple 1/2
prawns 1
salami 3
sweetcorn 1
tuna 1

desserts 

biscotti 1 1/2
coffee amaretto ice cream 11
italian ice cream 6
sicilian trifle cake 13
tiramisu 10 1/2
zabaglione 6

----------


## Nefeli-

ελληνική κουζίνα (ταβέρνα)

μερίδες

καλαμάρι τηγανιτό 9
καλαμάρι σχάρας 4
ντολμάδες 9
γίγαντες 4
χωριάτικη σαλάτα 6
χαλούμι 6
χούμους 6
λουκάνικο 8
πίττα 2 1/2
σαγανάκι 9
ταραμοσαλάτα 6
τζατζίκι 5
κοτοπουλο σουβλάκι 5
φασολάκι λαδερό με κρέας 8
κλέφτικο 10
αρνίσιο σουβλάκι 9
μουσακάς 16
χοιρινό σουβλάκι 7
στιφάδο 8
μπακλαβάς 11

----------


## Nefeli-

ποτά

ανά μπουκάλι
aqua cranberry 2 1/2
aqua lime 2 1/2
aqua orange 2 1/2
aqua peach 3
bacardi breezer, cranberry, lemon, lime, orange peach, pineapple, watermelon 2 1/2
bacardi V2 2
hooch light 1 1/2
hooch apple, orange 3 1/2
hooch grapefruit, lemon 3
sidekick, all 1/2
smirnoff ice 2 1/2
smirnoff mule 2
still metz 2 1/2
V ice 2 1/2
VK iron brew 2 1/2
VK vodka apple, blackcurrant,blue,lime, watermelon 2 1/2
VK Vodka orange, pineapple 3
WKD blue 4

μπύρες 1/2 ποτήρι ή μπουκάλι μικρό
becks 1 1/2
bitter or light ale 1 1/2
light or low alcohol 1
bottled beer bitter or lager (330ml) 1 1/2
budweiser 330ml 1 1/2
cider 1 1/2
cider, low alcohol 1
fosters export 1 1/2
fosters ice 1 1/2
fosters lager 1 1/2
guinness original 1 1/2
holsten fusion apple,citrus,currant 275 ml 2 1/2
holsten pils 1 1/2
K 275 ml 2
kronbourg 1664 lager 1 1/2
labatt ice 1 1/2
lager 1
lager light 1/2
newcastle brown ale 1 1/2
san miguel 330ml 2
theakstons best bitter 1 1/2
woodpecker cider 1 1/2

25ml each
advocaat 1
baileys irish cream 2
brandy 1
gin 1
jack daniels 1
liquer 1
pimms 1/2
rum 1
schnapps fruit flavour 1 1/2
tequilla 1
tia lusso 1
vermouth 50ml 1/2
vodka 1
whiskey/bourbon 1

175ml
champagne 2
port 50ml 1
sherry 1
sweet wine 2 1/2
wine light 1/2
wine red, rose, white 2

250ml
apple juice 1 1/2
bitter lemon 1 1/2
cola can 2
cola diet 0
ginger beer can 1 1/2
lemonade can 2
orange juice 1 1/2
tomato juice 1/2
tonic water 1

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΟΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟΥ ΤΟΥ WEIGHT WATCHERS

Πριν την έξοδο σας.....

Κάντε πρόβλεψη και μέσα στην εβδομάδα εξοικονομήστε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. Εάν η εξοδός σας είναι απρόβλεπτη, εξοικονομήστε τις επόμενες ημέρες και κινηθείτε λίγο περισσότερο.

Μην πηγαίνετε ποτέ πεινασμένοι στο εστιατόριο ή σε κάποια συνάντηση: μπορείτε πριν φύγετε να φάτε ένα φρούτο, μία σούπα ή να πιείτε ένα χυμό λαχανικών.



Αφού βρεθείτε στο εστιατόριο....

Μην ντραπείτε να ζητήσετε αυτό ακριβώς που θέλετε, όπως για παράδειγμα τη σάλτσα χωριστά.

Προτιμήστε τα ψητά στη σχάρα ή τα βραστά και αποφύγετε τα παναρισμένα και τα γκρατιναρισμένα φαγητά.

Απολαύστε την ατμόσφαιρα και συζήτηση όσο και το φαγητό σας. Θυμηθείτε να αφήνετε τα μαχαιροπήρουνα σας στο πιάτο όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται.

Μη διστάσετε να παραγγείλετε πρώτοι το φαγητό σας γιατί έτσι δεν θα επηρεαστείτε από τους άλλους.

Για να κρατήσει περισσότερο ο φρουτοχυμός σας, προσθέστε λίγο νερό ή παγάκια.

Εάν δεν θέλετε να πιείτε άλλο, μην αδειάσετε το ποτήρι του κρασιού σας. Θα αποφύγετε έτσι να σας το ξαναγεμίζουν και έτσι δεν θα πιείτε δεύτερο.

Εάν δεν το προβλέψατε αυτό, αρνηθείτε το απεριτίφ ή το ποτό μετά το φαγητό, ακόμα και αν το προσφέρει ο οικοδεσπότης.




Στη συνέχεια.....

Όταν επιστρέψετε σπίτι, ξαναζήστε την έξοδό σας. Πως τα πήγατε με την έξοδό σας, τι καταφέρατε που θα μπορούσε να σας φανεί χρήσιμο την επόμενη φορά?

Και φυσικά μην ξεχάσετε να σημειώσετε τους ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ σας στο ημερολόγιο.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΦΑΓΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ

Α
Αμυγδαλωτά νηστίσιμα 1 4
Αναψυκτικά κάθε είδους , 1 ποτήρι (200ml) 1.5
Aναψυκτικά λάιτ, 1 ποτήρι (200ml) 0
Aρνί σούβλας (μπούτι άπαχο), 1 μικρή μερίδα 5 

Β
Βανίλια γλυκό κουταλιού 1 3
Βότκα 1 (40ml) 1.5
Bυσσινάδα 1 ποτήρι 3,5

Γ
Γάλα σοκολατούχο, 1 φλυτζάνι 5,5
Γαριδάκια 30γρ 3
Γαρίδες σουβλάκι 1 τεμαχιο 5
Γαρίδες ψητές 1 μεριδα 5,5
Γιαούρτι με μέλι και καρύδια 1 μπολ 5
Γιαουρτόπιτα 1 μέτριο κομμάτι (90γρ) 5
Γλυκό κουταλιού (όλα τα είδη) 1κ. γλυκού 3
Γρανίτα φρούτου 3 μπάλες 3

Δ
Δίπλες 1 μέτρια με λίγο σιρόπι 4

Ε
Εκλαιράκι μικρό 1 τεμ 4
Εργολάβοι 1 τεμ (30γρ) 5

Ζ
Ζελέ με άρωμα φρούτου 1 μπολ 2
Ζελέ με φρούτα 1 μπολ 2,5
Ζελέ καραμελάκια 30γρ 2 

Κ
Καγιανάς (ντομάτες με αυγά), 3 κουταλιές 3
Καναπεδάκια 1 μικρό 1,5
Καραμέλες κάθε είδους 2 (10γρ) 0,5
Καρύδια, 10γρ 2
Κάσιους 7 τεμ 1,5
Κάστανα 6 (50γρ) 1,5
Κάστανα μαρόν γλασέ 1 0,5
Καφές ιρλανδικός (irish coffee) 1 3
Καφές Καπουτσίνο ( με γάλα) 1 φλυτζ 1
Κέικ Μαρμπρέ με βανίλια και σοκολάτα
1 μέτριο κομμάτι (50γρ) 4,5
Κέικ Μόκα 1 μέτριο κομμάτι (70γρ) 5
Κέικ φρούτου απλό 1 μέτριο κομμάτι (70γρ) 5
Κερασάκια με κάλυψη σοκολάτας 2 2,5
Κολοκυθοκεφτέδες τηγανιτοί με αυγά
και τυρί 1 τεμ 4
Κομπόστα με ζάχαρη 2 κουταλιές 2
ΚΟμπόστα χωρίς ζάχαρη 2 κουταλιές 1
Κονιάκ 1 (30ml) 1
Κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα 1 στήθος ή πόδι 4
Κοτόσουπα με ρύζι αυγόλέμονο 1 πιάτο 4,5
Κουλουράκια βουτύρου 2 μικρά (30γρ) 2
ΚΟυλουράκια καρύδας 2 μέτρια 2,5
Κουλουράκια λαδερά κανέλλας 2 μικρά 2,5
Κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης 1 λεπτό 2
Κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης 1 μεγάλο (70γρ) 4
Κουνουπίδι γιαχνί 1 μερίδα 4
Κουραμπιέδες 1 μεγάλος 4
Κράκερς κάθε τύπου 30γρ 2
Κρασί 1 ποτηράκι 1,5
Κρασί επιδόρπιο γλυκό 1/2 ποτηράκι 1,5
Κρέμα επιδόρπιο βανίλια 1 βαζάκι (100γρ) 2,5
Κρέμα επιδόρπιο σοκολάτα 1 βαζάκι (100γρ) 3
Κρεμμύδια ροδέλλες τηγανιτά 1 μερίδα 5
Κριτσίνια 30γρ 2
Κρουτόν (σπιτικά) 20γρ 3

Λ
Λαχανικά γιαχνί 1 μερίδα 4,5
Λαχανικά σωτέ 1 μερίδα 4
Λαχανόρυζο 1μερίδα 4,5
Λικέρ κάθε είδους 1μερ 1
Λουκούμι 1 1,5
Λουκούμι γεμιστό 1 μεγάλο 3,5


Μ
Μακαρόν γεμιστό 1 μικρό 3
Μανιτάρια αλά κρεμ 3 κουταλιές 3,5
Μανιταρόσουπα 1 μερίδα 3
Μαντολάτο 20γραμμ 2
Μαρίδες τηγανιτές 1 μικρή μερίδα (120γρ) 4
Μαρτίνι 1 (60ml) 1.5
Μάφιν 1 4
Μελιτζανοσαλάτα 2 κουταλιές 3,5
Μελομακάρονα 1 μεγάλο 4
Μήλο καραμελέ 1 5,5
Μουστοκούλουρο 1 μεγάλο (50γρ) 3
Μπαβαρουά με φρούτα 1 φορμάκι 5,5
Μπατόν σαλέ, 1 (10γρ) 1
Μπισκότο σκέτο όλα τα είδη 1 (10γρ) 1 
ΜΠισκότα διπλά σοκολάτας 1 2
Μπουρεκάκι με κιμά ή τυρί 1 μικρό 3,5
Μπριάμ 1 μερίδα 5
Μπύρα 1 ποτήρι (250ml) 2
Μπύρα χωρίς αλκοόλ, 1 ποτήρι (250ml) 1.5


Ν
Ντιπ κάθε είδους 2 κ.σουπας 1,5
Ντολμαδάκια Γιαλαντζί 1 μερίδα 5
Ντομάτα γεμιστή με κιμά 1 τεμάχιο 4
Ντομάτα γεμιστή με ρύζι 1 τεμάχιο 3,5
Ντόνατ γεμιστό με μαρμελάδα 1 (50γρ) 4,5
Ντόνατ σκέτο πασπαλισμένο με ζάχαρη,1 (50γρ) 4


Ξ
Ξιφίας σουβλάκι ψητός, 1 μερίδα 4


Ο
Ούζο 1 (40ml) 2
Ουίσκυ 1 (60ml) 2.5

Π
Παγωτό όλα τα είδη 2 μπάλεσ 4
Παγωτό Γρανίτα ξυλάκι 1 1
Παγωτό ξυλάκι με φρούτα 1 1
Παγωτό ξυλάκι με καφέ, σοκολάτα, βανίλια1 3
Παγωτό καΐμάκι σκέτο 1 φλυτζ (100γρ) 5
Παγωτό κρέμα ξυλάκι με κάλυψη σοκολάτας
και φουντούκια 1 (60γρ) 3
Πατάτες πουρέ 1 μερίδα(250γρ) 5
Πατάτες φούρνου 1 μικρή μερίδα 5
Πατατοκροκέτα 1 μικρή 2
Πιπεριές γεμιστές με κιμά 1 μέτρια 4,5
Πιπεριές γεμιστές με ρύζι 1 μέτρια 4
Πιπεριές τηγανιτές 2 3
Πιτσα απλή 1 κομμάτι (τυρί-ντομάτα) 3,5
Ποπκόρν με βούτηρο 4 χούφτες (20γρ) 2
Πρέτσελς (30γρ) 3

Ρ
Ρέγγα καπνιστή (50γρ) 2,5
Ρετσίνα 1 ποτηράκι 1,5
Ρολό με μαρμελάδα 1 φέτα(90γρ) 4
Ρούμι 1 δόση(20ml) 1
Ρυζόγαλο 1 μπολ(200γρ) 4
Ρώσικη σαλάτα 1 μικρή μερίδα (50γρ) 5

Σ
Σαβαρέν 1 μικρό (90γρ) 5
Σαγκρία 1 ποτηράκι 2,5
Σαμπάνια μπρουτ 1 ποτηρι 1,5
Σαμπάνια ντεμί σεκ 1 ποτήρι 2
Σκορδαλιά 1 κουταλιά 2
Σκορδόψωμο 2 μικρές φέτες 5
Σνίτσελ κοτόπουλου (nuggets) 
4μικρά τεμάχια (100γρ ) 4,5
Σοκολάτα κάθε είδους (20γρ) 2,5
Σοκολατάκι με κεράσι και σιρόπι 1 1,5
Σο
κολατάκι με φουντούκι 1 1
Σοκολατένιες ελίτσες με αμύγδαλο 2 2
Σουβλάκι με ψωμί 1 4
Σούπα στιγμιαία 1 φακελάκι 2
Σούπα κριθαράκι σπιτική (χωρίς κρέας) 1 μερίδα 4
Σουφλέ με λαχανικά 1 μικρό κομμάτι 4,5
Σπανακόπιτα 1 μερίδα (150γρ) 5
Σταφιδόψωμο 1 (80γρ) 5,5

Τ
Ταραμοσαλάτα 1κ.γλυκού (10γρ) 1,5
Τεκίλα 1  3
Τζατζίκι 1 μικρό πιάτο 2
Τζιν ή τζιν τζίμλετ ή τζιν με τόνικ 1 δόση 1,5
Τζίν φις 1 ποτήρι 2,5
Τραχανάς σούπα σπιτική 1 πιάτο 5
Τρουφάκια σοκολάτας 1 μικρό 1,5
Τσουρέκι απλό 1 λεπτή φέτα 2

Φ
Φιδές σούπα σπιτική 1 μερίδα 5
Φλογέρες με κρέμα και αμύγδαλα 1 (60γρ) 5
Φουντούκια 7 1
Φράουλες με ζάχαρη και τσέρυ 1 μπολ 3,5
Φράουλες με σαντιγύ 1 μπολ 3,5
Φρουί γλασέ 15γρ 1
Φρουτοσαλάτα με σιρόπι 3 κουταλιές (100γρ) 1
Φυστίκια Αιγίνης 12 τεμ 1,5

Χ
Χαλβάς εμπορίου (30γρ) 3
Χοιρινό ψητό σε δίχτυ 1 φέτα (60γρ) 3
Χταπόδι στιφάδο 1 μικρή μερίδα 5

Ψ
Ψαροκροκέτες τηγανιτές 1 τεμάχιο (50γρ) 4,5

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΤΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ...... 
Αλλαντικά, λουκάνικα
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
ʼπαχο χοιρινό ζαμπόν και ζαμπόν γαλοπούλας

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Παχιά κρέατα (βοδινό),
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Ψητό άπαχο κρέας, ψητό κοτόπουλο,

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Ψάρι πανέ τηγανιτό 
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Ψάρι στον ατμό, βραστό,

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Πατάτες τηγανιτές, σωτέ, πατατοκεφτέδες, 
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Πατάτες βραστές ή στο φούρνο,

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Σκληρά τυριά, (έμενταλ) 
τυριά με περισσότερο από 45% λιπαρά 
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Μαλακά τυριά (καμαμπερ) με χαμηλά λιπαρά και τυριά φρέσκα όπως άπαχο ανθότυρο ή μυζήθρα

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Καφέ ή σοκολάτα με κρέμα
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Κρέμα βανίλιας με καραμέλα

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 
Γιαούρτι με πλήρες γάλα και φρούτα 
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Γιαούρτι με 0% λιπαρά και φρούτα

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Πάστες, κρουασάν, τυρόψωμο 
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
ψωμί ή ψωμί με γάλα ή με μπαχαρικά

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Τσιπς, φιστίκια
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Κουλούρι , ελιές

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ
Παγωτό 
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Γρανίτα, σορμπέ

ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 
Σοκολάτα
ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΤΕ
Σοκολάτα weight watchers.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ

ΣΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ
Επιλέγετε γαλακτοκομικά με χαμηλά λιπαρά (γάλα, τυρί, γιαούρτι)
Υπάρχουν εταιρείες που προσφέρουν έτοιμες σάλτσες με λίγα λιπαρά
Μεταξύ δύο όμοιων έτοιμων φαγητών, διαλέξτε αυτό με τα λιγότερα λιπαρά ανά 100γρ μέχρι 5γρ.
(μην ξεπερνάτε τα 10γρ λιπαρών ανά 100γρ)


ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ
Φτιάξτε τις σάλτσες με ποικιλία λαχανικών ή με κρεμ φρες άπαχη (5-15%)
Μετράτε το λάδι με ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού. Φτιάξτε σάλτσες weight watchers.
Μαγειρεύετε χωρίς λίπη, στη σχάρα, στο φούρνο, στον ατμό, σε αντικολλητικά σκεύη ή σε λαδόχαρτο.

ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ
Σερβίρετε σάλτσες χωριστά. Διακοσμήστε, με τομάτες αγγουράκια, τουρσί, ραπανάκια.
Αφαιρείτε το λίπος από το κρέας. Μην τρώτε την πέτσα του κοτόπουλου.
Σερβίρετε τις πατάτες , τα ζυμαρικά, το ρύζι σκέτα, με ψητά λαχανικά.
Θα είναι νόστιμα και ελαφριά.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΤΟ "ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ" ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ "ΕΞΥΠΝΟ" ΝΤΟΥΛΑΠΙ

Τι πρέπει να έχετε πάντα στο ψυγείο και στα ντουλάπια σας, για να μη βρεθείτε μύτη με μύτη μόνο με τυρί ή λουκάνικα, με μια πλάκα σοκολάτας ή με μπισκότα?

ΕΙΔΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΠΩΛΕΙΟΥ
Καφές, τσάι, αφεψήματα,
Δημητριακά,
Γλυκαντικά,
Μπαχαρικά,
Αλεύρι,
Αφυδατωμένα μυρωδικά,
Όσπρια,
Φρυγανιές,
Ζυμαρικά,
Ρύζι,
Φακελάκια για κρέμα σε σκόνη, χωρίς ζάχαρη,
Ζάχαρη
Ψωμί,

ΠΟΤΑ
Νερό, αναψυκτικά λάιτ, Γάλα,

ΚΟΝΣΕΡΒΕΣ
Κομπόστες,
Τοματοχυμό,
Γαρίδες κλπ
Αμυλώδη : καλαμπόκι, φασόλια άσπρα και κόκκινα, φακές, αρακά
Φρούτα(στο χυμό τους) : ανανά
Λαχανικά: πράσινα φασολάκια, σόγια
Τοματάκια
Ψαρικά (σε νερό) όπως τόννο και σολομό

ΨΥΓΕΙΟ
Κρέμα γάλακτος
τυρί κότατζ
τυρί τριμμένο (υπάρχει και με χαμηλά λιπαρά)
Ζαμπόν (χοιρινό ή κοτόπουλου)
Λαχανικά : σαλάτα, καρότα, ραπανάκια, τομάτες κλπ
Μαργαρίνη, βούτηρο
Αβγά
Γιαούρτια.

ΚΑΤΑΨΥΞΗ
Φιλέτα ψαριού
Φρούτα
Έτοιμα φαγητά (σπιτικά ή εμπορίου)
Σορμπέ
Κρέας
Κοτόπουλο.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Ποιες ειναι οι σάλτσες weight watchers.?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> Ποιες ειναι οι σάλτσες weight watchers.?


EINAI OI ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕΣ ΤΩΝ WW ΓΙΑ ΕΛΑΦΡΙΕΣ ΣΑΛΤΣΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕΣ ΜΕΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ WW

ΣΟΥΦΛΕ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΩΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΠΕΡΙΕΣ
(γευστικό, εύκολο και γρήγορο)

Υλικά : 
250 gr κοραλάκι (ζυμαρικό) ωμό
6 φέτες Μπέικον 
1 κ.γλ. Λάδι
1 κόκκινη πιπεριά,
1 κίτρινη πιπεριά,
1 πορτοκαλιά πιπεριά
1 μικρό κουτί Μανιτάρια
200gr Cottage Cheese
2 1/2 φλυτζάνια γάλα 1%
2 1/2 κ.σ. Κορν Φλάουρ
90γρ τριμμένο gouda light ή Kerrygold light
1 κ.γλ ζάχαρη
Αλάτι, πιπέρι, πάπρικα, λίγο μοσχοκάρυδο.

Εκτέλεση:
Βράζουμε το κοραλάκι και το σουρώνουμε.
Κόβουμε σε κομματάκια τις πιπεριές και το μπέικον. Σουρώνουμε τα μανιτάρια.
Βάζουμε στη φωτιά ένα βαθύ αντικολλήτικό τηγάνι "να κάψει" και σωτάρουμε να μαλακώσουν τις πιπεριές, τα μανιτάρια και στο τέλος προσθέτουμε και το μπέικον. Κατεβάζουμε από τη φωτιά και προσθέτουμε το κοραλάκι, το cottage cheese, το μισό τριμμένο τυρί, λίγο αλάτι και πιπέρι και ανακατεύουμε απαλά.
Αλείφουμε με το λαδάκι ένα παραλληλόγραμμο πυρέξ και βάζουμε μέσα το μίγμα.
Σε ένα κατσαρολάκι ετοιμάζουμε την κρέμα ως εξής.
Βράζουμε το γάλα, (κρατάμε μισό φλυτζάνι για να διαλύσουμε το κορν φλάουρ). 
Μόλις πάρει βράση ρίχνουμε και το κορν φλάουρ, τη ζάχαρη, λίγο μοσχοκάρυδο, αλάτι, και όταν πήξει κατεβάζουμε την κατσαρόλα απο τη φωτιά.
Απλώνουμε την κρέμα πάνω από το μίγμα με τα μακαρόνια.
Πασπαλίζουμε με το υπόλοιπο τριμμένο τυρί και με λίγη πάπρικα.
Ψήνουμε σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 180 με 200 για 30 λεπτά περίπου.

ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΟΥΝ 4 ΓΕΥΣΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ "ΓΕΝΝΑΙΕΣ" ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ. ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΑΝΑ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ : 6,5

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: όλο το πυρέξ έχει 26 πόντους. Να το χωρίσετε σε ίσα κατά το δυνατόν κομμάτια και θα διαιρέσετε τον αριθμό των κομματιών με το 26 οπότε θα ξέρετε πόσους πόντους έχει το κάθε κομμάτι σουφλέ που τρώτε. 
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΛΥΚΟΞΙΝΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΜΕ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ.

Υλικά:
1) 400ΓΡ. ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ=8
2) 4 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΛΑΔΙ =4
3) 1 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΡΔΑ =0
4) 2 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΣΟΓΙΑ ΣΩΣ =0
5) 1 ΠΟΤΗΡΑΚΙ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΡΑΣΙ ΛΕΥΚΟ =0
6) 3 ΠΙΠΕΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ =0
7) 2 ΚΑΡΟΤΑ =0
8) 1 ΝΤΟΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ =0
9) 1 ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙ ΞΕΡΟ =0
10) ΛΙΓΑ ΜΑΝΙΤΑΡΙΑ =0
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ = 12

Εκτέλεση:
ΣΕ ΓΟΥΩΚ Ή ΑΝΤΙΚΟΛΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΛΑΚΙ ΡΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΕΤΑ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ "ΤΣΙΓΑΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ" ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ. ΡΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ, ΣΒΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΣΑΚΙ, ΡΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΟΓΙΑ ΣΩΣ, ΤΗ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΡΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΒΡΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ.
ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ 2 "ΠΛΟΥΣΙΕΣ" ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ 12 ΠΟΝΤΩΝ Ή 6 ΠΟΝΤΩΝ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑ.
ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΡΥΖΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΣΤΑΝΟ.
ΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ 4 ΚΣ ΡΥΖΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΦΑΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΓΕΣΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΜΕ 8 ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

KAΛΑΜΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΓΙΑΧΝΙ

Μερίδες 4 Πόντοι ανά μερίδα= 5 1/2

Υλικά:
1 κιλό καλαμαράκια ροδέλλες
1 κιλό κρεμμύδια ροδέλες
1 κουτί Ντοματάκια ψιλοκομμένα
1 φύλλο δάφνης
1 μικρό ποτηράκι κρασί λευκό ή ξύδι
6 κ. γλ. λάδι

Εκτέλεση:
Ρίχνουμε όλα τα υλικά μαζί σε μια κατσαρόλα και τα βράζουμε, σε χαμηλή φωτιά, μέχρι να εξατμιστεί το νερό και να σφίξει η σάλτσα.

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΠΕΝΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝΟ

Μερίδες 4 Πόντοι ανά μερίδα 6,5

Υλικά
360γρ Πέννες ωμές
1 κονσέρβα τόνο των 200γρ σε νερό
8κ.γλ. Μαγιονέζα λάιτ
1 κρεμμύδι ξερό ψιλοκομμένο
λίγο άνηθο

Εκτέλεση
Αφού βράζουμε τα ζυμαρικά τα κρυώνουμε καλά και τα στραγγίζουμε
Ανακατεύουμε τον τόνο με το κρεμμύδι και τον άνηθο.
Βάζουμε τις πένες σε μια σαλατιέρα, ρίχνουμε το μίγμα του τόνου. Στο τέλος ρίχνουμε την μαγιονέζα και στολίζουμε την σαλατιέρα μας με λίγα φυλλαράκια άνηθο.

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΜΗΛΑ

4 Μερίδες Πόντοι ανά μερίδα 2,5

Υλικά
4 Μήλα
2 κ.σούπας υποκατάστατο ζάχαρης
2κ σούπας χυμό λεμονιού
1 κουτί ζελε λεμόνι
1 φλιτζ. τσαγιού Σαντιγύ

Εκτέλεση
Καθαρίζουμε και βγάζουμε τα κουκούτσια από τα μήλα και τα βράζουμε με την ζάχαρη, τον χυμό του λεμονιού και 4 κουταλιές της σούπας νερό.
Αφού βράσουν τα μήλα, τα λιώνουμε στο μίξερ, προσθέτοντας τον ζελέ αφού τον έχουμε διαλύσει σε ένα φλυτζάνι του τσαγιού ζεστό νερό και βάζουμε το μείγμα μας στο ψυγείο. 
Αφού αρχίσει να πήζει, προσθέτουμε και την σαντιγί, ανακατεύουμε καλά και ξαναβάζουμε στο ψυγείο για 2 με 3 ώρες.

Σημείωση: 
Η παραπάνω συνταγή μπορεί να γίνει νηστίσιμη άν χρησιμοποιηθεί φυτική κρέμα γάλακτος προκειμένου να γίνει η σαντιγή.

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.

----------


## Tricky_Spider

ΜΟΣΧΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΑΚΙΑ
4 μεριδες , 6 ποντοι ανα μεριδα

Υλικα
500 γρ μοσχαρι
600γρ κολοκυθακια
4 κ.σ. λαδι
1 κρεμμυδι ψιλοκομμενο
3 ντοματες φρεσκιες
2 κλωναρια φρεσκο μαιντανο
1 κουταλια ντοματοπελτε
αλατι πιπερι

Κοβετε το κρεας σε 4 μεριδες
Σωταρετε το κρεμμυδι στο λαδι 
προσθετετε το κρεας και συνεχιζετε για λιγο το σωταρισμα
πολτοποιειτε τις ντοματες στο μπλεντερ και ριχνετε το χυμο στην κατσαρολα
Βαζετε επισης τον μαιντανο,αλατι-πιπερι και 2 φλιτζανια νερο
το αφηνετε να βρασει μιση ωρα
Κοβετε τα κολοκυθακια σε μεγαλα κομματια και αφου βρασει το κρεας τα ριχνετε απο πανω κι ανακατευετε
τα αφηνετε αλλη μιση ωρα να βρασουν
ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΑ
(ΚΑΘΕ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑΚΙ 1Π)

3 ΣΟΚΟΛ.ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΟΥΡΕΣ
50 ΓΡ.ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ ΩΜΑ(ΑΝΑΛΑΤΑ)

Η`
50ΓΡ.ΦΟΥΝΤΟΥΚΙΑ

Η`ΛΕΠΤΕΣ ΦΕΤΕΣ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ:ΛΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΜΠΕΝ ΜΑΡΙ ΤΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΟΥΡΑ,ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ,ΦΟΥΝΤΟΥΚΙΑ,`Η ΛΕΠΤΕΣ ΦΕΤΕΣ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙΟΥ.ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ,ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΑΛΟΥΜΗΝΟΧΑΡΤΟ.ΣΑΝ ΒΡΑΧΑΚΙΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ.ΤΑ ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΨΥΞΗ ΓΙΑ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ.ΕΤΟΙΜΑ!

ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΥΡΗ Η ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΟΣΟ Η ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΣ!ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΚΑ,ΝΟΣΤΙΜΟΤΑΤΑ,ΓΡΗΓΟΡ Α!ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΟΓΛΥΚΕΜΙΕΣ!  :Smile: , :Smile: , :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

GLYKOULA,
αυτό το τόπικ φτιάχτηκε για να καθοδηγεί όλους όσους θέλουν πληροφορίες για την διατροφή-δίαιτα των ww. 
Κι αν προσέξεις όλες οι παραπάνω συνταγές που γράφτηκαν αλλά κι όσες θα γραφτούν στο μέλλον είναι μετρημένες με πόντους των ww κι όχι με θερμίδες.
Γι' αυτό σε παρακαλώ να σβήσεις την συνταγή για τα σοκολατάκια για να μην μπερδεύονται όσοι συμβουλεύονται αυτό το τόπικ .
Εκτός κι εάν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις πόσους πόντους έχει το κάθε σοκολατάκι που προκύπτει από την παραπάνω υπέροχη (ομολογουμένως) συνταγή και να μας το γράψεις.
Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sougar_ed

γρήγορο γλυκάκι με 3π. ΜΟΝΟ
μας το ειχε προτείνει η σύμβουλος των ww

ζεσταινουμε μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ, κοβουμε ενα μικρο σοκολατάκι (lactaκι ας πούμε) σε μικρούλικα κομματάκια, τα αφήνουμε να λιώσουν πάνω στο ψωμάκι, προσθέτουμε φετούλες μπανάνα και έχουμε μια....ψευτοκρέπα με σοκολάτα/μπανάνα!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μήπως τυχόν κι έχει κανείς σας τους πόντους σε νερόβραστη φάβα στα 100γρ.;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι; 3 φρούτα ημερησίως τα υπολογίζουμε κανονικά με τους πόντους τους ή όχι;

----------


## gita

ΜΗΛΟΠΙΤΑ
σε ορθογώνιο ταψί 35Χ26 βγαίνουν 12 κομμάτια (αρκετά μεγάλα) με 6,5 πόντους το καθένα.

1 βιταμ 250γρ.
1 φλιτζάνι ζάχαρη 
6 μέτρια αβγά
2 φλ. αλεύρι
2 βανίλιες 
1 μπέικιν
5 κ.σ γάλα
5-6 μήλα καθαρισμένα και κομμένα σε φετάκια

Εκτέλεση:
Χτυπάμε όλα τα υλικά μαζί ρίχνωντας λίγο λίγο το αλεύρι.
Βουτυρώνουμε ελάχιστα ένα ταψί (κρατάμε λίγο από το βιτάμ) και ρίχνουμε μέσα το μείγμα.
Το μείγμα θα φένεται αρχικά λίγο μέσα στο ταψί αλλά κατά το ψήσιμο φουσκώνει.
Βάζουμε τα φετάκια του μήλου στο ταψί , τα αραδιάζουμε στη σειρά βουτώντας τα μέσα στο μείγμα.
Προαιρετικά αν θέλουμε ραντίζουμε με κονιάκ και πασπαλίζουμε με κανέλα.
Ψήνουμε σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο για 45' περίπου.

*η μεζούρα- φλιτζάνι που χρησιμοποιώ είναι η κλασσική κόκκινη κούπα του νεςκαφε.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΤΑΧΙΝΙ 1κ.γλ. = 1 πόντο

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

h mpesamel me apaxo gala?
shemra ekana se tapsaki.. mia strwsh patara.. elaxisto kima kai mpesamel me apaxo gala

sti merida dld ebgene mish mikrh patata... miamish koutalia tis soupas kimas kai mpesamel..

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

την κετσαπ ποσο την μετραμε?

----------


## roulageo

Έχω κάποιες απορίες και θα ήθελα βοήθεια για τα παρακάτω που βρίσκω στα προηγούμενα post:

σουβλάκι με γύρο, κομπλέ 12
1 σουβλακι γυρο 10 ποντοι
Σουβλάκι με ψωμί 1 4 (εννοεί το καλαμάκι??)
χοιρινό σουβλάκι 7 (εννοεί το καλαμάκι ή τα μεγάλου μεγέθους σουβλάκια με την μεταλλική σούβλα)

λαχανοντολμάδες με κιμά αυγολέμονο, μια μερίδα 9 
ντολμαδες με λαχανο και κιμα αυγολέμονο 7,5
ντολμάδες 9 (φαντάζομαι εννοεί τους λαχανοντολμάδες).

Τελικά ποιοι είναι οι σωστοί πόντοι?? 

Επίσης ένα κρίθινο παξιμάδι πόσους πόντους έχουν?? Βρίσκω μόνο παξιμαδια γλυκανισου, τα 4 4,5...

----------


## sougar_ed

σουβλάκι με γύρο κομπέ, εννοεί σουβλάκι με απο ολα
ενα σουβλάκι με γύρο χωρις πατάτες 10
ενα καλαμακι χοιρινο, είτε κοτόπουλο (το κανονικό μέγεθος, οχι το μεγάλο) με μια φετα ψωμι 4π
7 ποντους εχει το μεγαλο μεγεθος

οταν λεει ντολμάδες εννοεί αυτους με το αμπελόφυλλο, οχι τους λαχανοντολμάδες

το κριθινο παξιμάδι υπολογισε το αναλογα με το μεγεθος...
αν ειναι μικρο 2, αν ειναι μεσαιο 3 -4 αν ειναι ο κριθινος ντακος εχει περίπου 7 π

----------


## roulageo

Δηλ. οι ντολμάδες με αμπελόφυλλο και κιμά έχουν 9 και φαντάζομαι το ίδιο και οι λαχανοντομάδες...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

μακαρονια με κιμά 8

πόσα γραμμάρια μακαρόνια και πόσα γραμμάρια κιμά;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μαράκι,
εννοεί κανονική μερίδα εστιατορίου.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αχα! Δηλαδή αν φανταστούμε τις κανονικές μερίδες στα εστιατόρια -κι όχι οι μερίδες που εννοούν οι θερμιδομετρητές- τότε έφαγα καλά!  :Big Grin:

----------


## renata

eimai kainouria edw molis ekana eggrafh.. kalhspera

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλησπέρα renata. Kαλώς ήλθες!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,Ρενάτα κι από δω...Καλώς σε βρήκαμε και με τη νίκη!Φιλάκιααααααααα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καρφιτσώστε το βρε παιδιά να το βλέπουμε! Όλο χάνεται και το ψάχνουμε αυτό το τόπικ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Η ΣΩΣΤΗ ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗ ( Κείμενο από τα ww)

Αυτό το μήνα, το ημερολόγιο σας επιτρέπει να ακολουθήσετε πιστά το πρόγραμμα διατροφής μιας και δεν είναι περίοδος διακοπών ή γιορτών. Πως θα θέσετε κίνητρα στον ευατό σας??

Βάλτε ένα στόχο κιλών που θέλετε να χάσετε αυτό το μήνα.
εάν η απώλεια βάρους είναι σταθερή τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, υπολογίστε το μέσο όρο εβδομαδιαίας απώλειας και πολλαπλασιάστε τον επί 4. Αυτός μπορεί να είναι ο στόχος σας γι' αυτό το μήνα. Εαν έχετε προγραμματισμένες εξόδους( σαββατοκύριακο με την οικογένεια για παράδειγμα) καλό θα ήταν να κάνετε σχέδια εκ των προτέρων και να θέσετε ρεαλιστικούς στόχους.

Σκεφτείτε κάτι που θα ενισχύσει την απώλεια βάρους.
Τί είναι αυτό το μικρό "κάτι" που μπορείτε να κάνετε και πάντα το "ξεχνάτε"?
Να πιείτε για παράδειγμα, περισσότερο νερό ή να αφήσετε το αυτοκίνητο και να περπατήσετε 30 λεπτά την ημέρα? Να αποφύγετε να ξεπερνάτε συστηματικά το στόχο σας σε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ το βράδυ μετά το φαγητό?

Σκεφτείτε σαν νικητές.
Για να διατηρήσετε τα κίνητρά σας, μην προσπαθήσετε να αλλάξετε τα πάντα με μιας. Επικεντρωθείτε σε ένα μόνο στόχο. Αφού τον πετύχετε, μπορείτε τότε να προχωρήσετε στον επόμενο. ¨Ετσι θα αποκτήσετε αυτοπεποίθηση και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ικανοποιητικό.

----------


## samantha_ed

Αυτο το συστημα των WW ειναι πραγματικα καλο αλλα για καποιους ασχετους δεν ειναι ευκολο να το ακολουθησουν..το'χα σκεφτει κ εγω αλλα εχω τοοοοοοοσες αποριες κ κανεις δεν θα μπορεσει να με καθοδηγησει(αφου εχουν κλεισει στην Ελλαδα απ'οτι ξερω)
κριμα γιατι η μανα μου το'χε ακουληθησει παλια(πανω απο 12 χρονια) κ ηταν ευχαριστημενη..αλλα κ αυτη δεν θυμαται τπτ να βοηθησει..

----------


## Μαρία._ed

samantha δεν είναι τίποτε το δύσκολο. Έχεις την λίστα με τα τρόφιμα και τους πόντους, έχεις τους βασικούς κανόνες, έχεις τους ημερήσιους πόντους που δικαιούσε αναλόγως τα κιλά και ξεκινάς. Το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ είναι θυσαυρός και τα κορίτσια και τα αγόρια που το κάνουν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν σε όποια απορία έχεις. Επιπλέον μπορείς να διαβάζεις και άρθρα στην σελίδα των weight watchers. 

Το μειονέκτημα της μη ύπαρξης των weight watchers στην Ελλάδα είναι τα βιβλιαράκια που είναι βοήθημα αλλά έστω και μια-δυο συναντήσεις με ειδικούς για να μάθεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες. Προσωπικά τα κορίτσια εδώ και τα αγόρια σε όποια απορία είχα με βοήθησαν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα σου αρνηθούν κι εσένα.
Επιπλέον εσύ που έχεις τα βιβλιαράκια ακολούθησε αυτά που έχεις. Απλά διαβασέ τα κι άρχισε κι ας μην θυμάται η μαμά σου λεπτομέρειες!  :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΟΜΕΛΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΝΙΤΑΡΙΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΩΤΟΥΣ
Για 4 άτομα
Προετοιμασία 5 λεπτά
Ψήσιμο 15 λεπτά
1 μερίδα=2,5 πόντους

600γρ μανιτάρια πλευρώτους
2κ. γλ. λάδι
2 κρεμμυδάκια
2 αυγά
2 Κ.Σ. καλαμπόκι
5Κ.Σ. κρέμα γάλακτος λάιτ 15% 
μαιντανός
αλάτι και πιπέρι

Προθερμάνετε τον φούρνο στους 200C.
καθαρίστε τα μανιτάρια.
Σ'ένα τηγάνι αντικολλητικό, ρίξτε το λάδι και ροδίστε σε δυνατή φωτιά τα κρεμμυδάκια ψιλοκομμένα και στη συνέχεια τα μανιτάρια. Ρίξτε αλάτι και πιπέρι. Αφήστε να ψηθούν μέχρι τα μανιτάρια να πιούν όλο τους το νερό. Στο μεταξύ , χτυπήστε τα αυγά, προσθέστε το καλαμπόκι, την κρέμα, και το μαιντανό ψιλοκομμένο, αλάτι και πιπέρι.
Βάλτε τα μανιτάρια σε ένα ταψί καλύπτοντας καλά τον πάτο του. Ρίξτε από πάνω τα αυγά και ψήστε στο φούρνο για 10 λεπτά. Σερβίρετε αμέσως.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## sasa14

όταν χάσω τα 7 κιλά που πρέπει να χάσω, θα την ακολουθήσω σίγουρα την διατροφή , βασικά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν σου δημιουργεί τύψεις ,......πάντως μοπράβο σε όποιον έγραψε όλα αυτα!!!!!111

----------


## layza

sorry αν εχει ξαναγραφτει μα δεν μπορω να το βρω.Οι σουπες Κνορ τα φακελακια ποσους ποντους εχουν??
διαφορετικοι η μανιταροσουπα απο την κρεμμυδοσουπα κ.ο.κ???

----------


## layza

> _Originally posted by layza_
> sorry αν εχει ξαναγραφτει μα δεν μπορω να το βρω.Οι σουπες Κνορ τα φακελακια ποσους ποντους εχουν??
> διαφορετικοι η μανιταροσουπα απο την κρεμμυδοσουπα κ.ο.κ???


γνωριζει καποιος??

----------


## alikaki_ed

πως ξέρουμε πόσους πόντους πρέπει να παίρνουμε την ημέρα?

----------


## layza

καλημερα
εδω τα εχουν μαζεψει ολα τα παιδια αναλυτικα
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by layza_
> καλημερα
> εδω τα εχουν μαζεψει ολα τα παιδια αναλυτικα
> http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1


σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΖΗΤΩ Η ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ (κείμενο των WW)

Μετά τις διακοπές του καλοκαιριού ξεκινάει μια νέα χρονιά. Όλοι μας επιστρέφουμε και παίρνουμε αποφάσεις. Τα παιδιά επιστρέφουν στο σχολείο και εσείς έχετε αποφασίσει να πάρετε ή να ξαναπάρετε το δρόμο του Weight Watchers.

Είτε μετά τις διακοπές "ξαναπαίρνετε" στα χέρια το θέμα , είτε το θέμα τίθεται τώρα, οι συνθήκες ευνοούν την επιτυχία: μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες διακοπών αισθάνεστε υπέροχα και σε φόρμα, έχετε κίνητρα και ο καιρός είναι ακόμα ευχάριστος. Σε βοήθειά σας, η αγορά, σας προσφέρει ακόμα όλα τα καλοκαιρινά φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, παρατείνοντας έτσι τις απολαύσεις του καλοκαιριού.

Ο Σεπτέμβριος είναι μια καλή εποχή για να ξεκινήσετε ή για να συνεχίσετε το πρόγραμμα διατροφής του Weight Watchers " με το μαλακό". Είναι περίοδος εγγραφών σε όλες τις καλλιτεχνικές , αθλητικές και άλλες δραστηριότητες. Πριν έρθει το φθινόπωρο, κάντε το πρόγραμμά σας και οργανωθείτε.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΣΤΟΧΟΣ Η ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ (κείμενο των WW)

Για να έχετε ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα, προσδιορίστε αυτό που πραγματικά θέλετε και αυτό που είσαστε διατεθειμένοι να κάνετε για να το πετύχετε.
Τι περιμένετε από το εαυτό σας? 
Γιατί θέλετε να χάσετε βάρος: για να αλλάξετε απλώς μέγεθος ρούχων, τη γραμμή σας, για να νιώσετε πιό ευκίνητοι, για κάποιο θέμα υγείας, κλπ?
Έχετε ήδη συνειδητοποιήσει ότι είναι σημαντικό να κινείστε περισσότερο και έχετε αποφασίσει να το κάνετε?

Παραμείνετε με κίνητρα κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξειδιού σας για απώλεια βάρους:
1) θα πρέπει να θέσετε ρεαλιστικούς στόχους για τον εαυτό σας.
2) Ο μέσος όρος εβδομαδιαίας απώλειας βάρους μετά από 3 μήνες δίαιτας, είναι μεταξύ 500 και 750γρ.
3) Η απώλεια βάρους δεν είναι απαραίτητα σταθερή. Μην κολλάτε στην εβδομαδιαία απώλεια αλλά δείτε το μέσο όρο μετά από αρκετές εβδομάδες.

Για να φτάσετε στο στόχο σας χρησιμοποιείστε όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις συμβουλές του Flexipoints για:
1) Nα μάθετε ή θυμηθείτε να τρώτε ισορροπημένα: ακολουθείστε τα 6 κλειδιά της καλής υγείας
2) Υιοθετήστε διατροφικές συνήθειες και συμπεριφορά που θα σας βοηθήσουν να χάσετε βάρος:
- τρώτε τροφές που σας αρέσουν και χορταίνουν (λαχανικά, πλήρεις τροφές, ζυμαρικά κλπ)
-σταματήστε να τρώτε όταν έχετε χορτάσει
-τρώτε απ'όλα .... αλλά λίγο
-αποφύγετε να σερβιριστείτε και πάλι
-προτιμείστε το νερό από άλλα ποτά
-περιορίστε την κατανάλωση ζάχαρης και λίπους
3)Κινηθείτε όσο περισσότερο μπορείτε

Το ημερολόγιο μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει αφού 
4)Σας επιτρέπει να σημειώνετε πολλά θέματα για τις ημέρες σας με το WeightWatchers
5)Σημειώνετε τα γεύματά σας και την αξία τους σε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ
-Θα καταρτίσετε έτσι μία βάση από μενού, στα οποία θα καταφεύγετε όποτε δεν έχετε κάποια καλή ιδέα
-Θα είναι επίσης ένα παράδειγμα εάν σε κάποια εβδομάδα έχετε μία καλή απώλεια βάρους
- ή θα μπορέσετε να διαπιστώσετε τι ήταν αυτό που δεν πήγε καλά, από πλευράς διατροφής κάποια εβδομάδα που η απώλεια βάρους δεν ήταν ικανοποιητική.

Συμβουλή:
Για να έχετε επιτυχία, ορίστε ρεαλιστικό στόχο την εβδομάδα, δεν μπορείτε να τα καταφέρετε όλα μαζί.


Η ιδέα της ισορροπημένης διατροφής είναι η αρχή για καλή υγεία όχι μόνο για εσάς που θέλετε να χάσετε βάρος αλλά και για όλη την οικογένειά σας. Εάν έχετε παιδιά, θα έχουν τα πρώτα οφέλη τους. Είναι γεγονός ότι πρόσφατες έρευνες αποδεικνύουν πως η παχυσαρκία αγγίζει πλέον το 10% των παιδιών ηλικίας από 5 έως 12 ετών. Οι έρευνες αποδεικνύουν επίσης ότι η παχυσαρκία αυξάνετα και σήμερα υπάρχουν 3 με 4 φορές περισσότερα παχύσαρκα παιδιά απ'ότι τη δεκαετία του 1970.
Είναι σημαντικό να ενημερώσουμε τα παιδιά για την παχυσαρκία, καθώς τα παιδιά τώρα μαθαίνουν (συνήθειες ζωής, διατροφή, σωματική άσκηση). Καθώς οι συνήθειες δεν έχουν ακόμα γίνει μέρος της ζωής του, το παιδί είναι πιο δεκτικό στις αλλαγές. Όλες οι έρευνες αποδεικνύουν ότι η πλειονότητα των συνηθειών,συμπεριλαμβανομ νων των διατροφικών, αποκτώνται κοντά στους γονείς και κυρίως τη μητέρα και στη συνέχεια στο σχολείο.

-Για τα καθημερινά γεύματα ετοιμάζετε όσο γίνεται πιο απλά φαγητά, χωρίς πολλά λίπη. Τη σάλτσα, την κρέμα γάλακτος, σερβίρετέ τις χωριστά. Παράδειγμα: σκέτη χορτόσουπα (αξία πόντων =0). Χωριστά: κρέμα γάλακτος, τριμμένη γραβιέρα ή κρουτόν.


- Ένας καλός συμβιβασμός: Σερβίρετε τα πράσινα λαχανικά μαζί με τα αμυλώδη. Πιθανόν τα παιδιά να φάνε περισσότερα αμυλώδη από λαχανικά, θα συνηθίσουν όμως να τα καταναλώνουν.

-Σκεφτείτε τα ζυμαρικά, αρέσουν σε όλους ( τα παιδιά τα λατρεύουν) αλλά και σεις μπορείτε να φάτε μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε (αξία πόντων 4)

-Για να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι, μαγειρεύετε τις συνταγές του weight watchers, είναι απλές και συχνά γρήγορες στην παρασκευή τους. θυμηθείτε μόνο να σερβίρετε μεγαλύτερες μερίδες σε αυτούς που δεν θέλουν να χάσουν βάρος....

Φάτε κρέπες με τα παιδιά σας, πηγαίνετε πικ νικ, υποδεχτείτε τους φίλους σας, αυτό που έχετε να κάνετε μόνο είναι να μαγειρέψετε για όλη την οικογένεια. Ορισμένα παραδοσιακά φαγητά δεν στοιχίζουν ακριβά και δεν έχουν πολλούς ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

ΦΑΓΗΤΑ:
Ζυμαρικά μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε 4π
Κεφτέδες, 2 τεμάχια με ντομάτα σαλάτα 3π
Κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα (1 μπούτι ή στήθος) 5π
Κρεατόπιτα 1 κομ 100γρ 6π
Κρέμα καραμελέ, 1 βαζάκι 100γρ 3,5π
Μπιφτέκι με κιμά άπαχο, 1 τεμ των 90γρ 3π
Λουκάνικο πουλερικών 1 τεμ. 2π
Πατάτες τηγανιτές σπιτικές 1 μερίδα 100γρ. 8π
Πατάτες ψητές μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε 2π
Πίτσα σπέσιαλ 1 κομμάτι 6π
Σαλάμι 2 λεπτές φέτες (20γρ) και 1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 4π
Ρυζόγαλο 1 βαζάκι των 100γρ 2π
Τομάτα γεμιστή με ρύζι 1 τεμ 3,5 π


θΥΜΗΘΕΙΤΕ:
- Ο περιορισμός του λίπους, μας οδηγεί πιο άμεσα στο αποτέλεσμα!
-Για να μην ξεφύγετε από τον στόχο ΠΟΝΤΩΝ σας, σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις, εξοικονομήστε Πόντους από πριν και κινηθείτε περισσότερο και κερδίστε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ δώρο.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Η ΧΑΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ (κείμενο των ww)

O καιρός είναι ωραίος τον Σεπτέμβριο. Επωφεληθείτε από το γλυκό καιρό αυτής της περιόδου, για να πάρετε όσο περισσότερο φρέσκο αέρα μπορείτε πριν από τον χειμώνα.

ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΤΕ, ΠΑΡΤΕ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ!!!!
- Κάντε βόλτα στο δάσος (με τα πόδια ή με το ποδήλατο)
- Παίξτε μπάλα με τα παιδιά σας.
- Εάν μένετε κοντά στη θάλασσα, κάντε μακρινούς περιπάτους στην άμμο. Η πλαζ έιναι όλη δική σας.
- Περπατήστε σε κάποιο κοντινό σας πάρκο. Εναλλάσετε ρυθμό: αργό βάδισμα,γρήγορο βάδισμα.

Και αν κάνει κρύο ή βρέχει?
ακόμα καλύτερα, θα κάψετε ακόμα περισσότερες θερμίδες!!!
Διαφορετικά, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κοντά σας κάποιο εμπορικό κέντρο ή αξιοθέατο για να επισκεφτείτε.

Πόσους ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ δώρο θα κερδίσετε για μία δραστηριότητα 30 λεπτών?

Βάδισμα με ρυθμό περιπάτου 1π
Γρήγορο βάδισμα 3π
Βάδισμα στην πλαζ 3π
Μπάλα 1π
Ποδήλατο 3π

Η κίνηση είναι σύμμαχος του βάρους και της υγείας σας, μη στερείτε από τον εαυτό σας αυτή την ευκαιρία. Κινηθείτε, είναι σαν θεραπεία. Αυτό που κάνει καλό στο σώμα σας, κάνει καλό και στο μυαλό σας. Μόνον όταν νιώθουμε όμορφα μπορούμε να τηρήσουμε το πρόγραμμα και άρα να χάσουμε βάρους!!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Η ΣΩΣΤΗ ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟΥΣ (κείμενο των ww)

Οπειρασμός είναι κάτι το φυσιολογικό εάν όμως ενδίδετε πολύ συχνά, αυτό μπορεί να εμποδίσει την απώλεια βάρους σας.

ΚΙΝΗΤΡΑ
Αποφασίστε τι είναι πιο σημαντικό:
να ικανοποιήσετε κάποιον πειρασμό με κίνδυνο να ξαναπάρετε βάρος ή να κάνετε τα πάντα για να τον αποφύγετε?
Η θέα του φαγητού, η μυρωδιά του, η κούραση το άγχος, η ανία η συνήθεια, κ.α.: Ποιές είναι για εσάς οι πιο "επικίνδυνες" περιστάσεις? Η σοκολάτα, το τυρί? Ποιές είναι οι τροφές - παγίδες?
Κάντε τον προσωπικό σας κατάλογο, μία λίστα με δύο στήλες μία με τίτλο "επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις" και μία στήλη με τίτλο "Τροφές παγίδες"

ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗ

Αποφύγετε να έχετε σε κοινή θέα τροφές-παγίδες. Οργανωθείτε με βάση τον κατάλογό σας, Παράδειγμα:
-Τοποθετήστε εκτός θέας τις τροφές-παγίδες: στο πάνω πάνω ράφι του ντουλαπιού ή του ψυγείου, σε κουτιά ή πίσω από κάτι άλλο.
-Μην αφήνετε το κουτί με τις καραμέλες πλάι στο τηλέφωνο (το να πάρετε μία καραμέλα μπορεί να είναι μία μηχανική κίνηση.)

Αναλύοντας τις δραστηριότητες ή τα συναισθήματα που σας ωθούν να φάτε (επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις) θα βρείτε τις σχετικές απαντήσεις. Παράδειγμα:
-Τσιμπολαγάτε ενώ σηκώνετε το τραπέζι? Μην το σηκώνετε μόνη σας. Ζητήστε να σας βοηθήσουν!

-Σε περιόδους άγχους τρώτε πολλά γλυκά?χαλαρώστε , φτιάξτε μενού με ζυμαρικά.....


ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ
Μεταξύ των καλών αποφάσεων που πήρατε για τον Σεπτέμβριο, πάρτε και αυτή που λέει ότι δεν θα το παρακάνετε στη δουλειά και δεν θα αφήσετε το άγχος να σας κυριεύσει. Καθώς δεν είσαστε "σούπερμαν" ή "σουπεργούμαν", κάντε μόνο αυτό που μπορείτε να κάνετε και ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ χωρίς τύψεις.

-Μάθετε να κυριαρχείτε στις εντάσεις που σας καταπιέζουν αναπνέοντας πολλές φορές αργά και βαθιά.
- Χαλαρώστε από την ένταση , κάντε παύσεις στη διάρκεια της ημέρας, τεντωθείτε, κάντε μερικά βήματα, ξεφυλλίστε για μερικά λεπτά κάποιο περιοδικό, μην απαντάτε για λίγο στο τηλέφωνο, κλπ.
- Κλείστε τα μάτια και κάντε μασάζ στους κροτάφους σας πιέζοντας ελαφρά με τις άκρες των δακτύλων, κάνοντας μικρούς κύκλους.
- Στο σπίτι, ρίξτε λίγες σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο (λεβάντα, χαμημήλι κλπ) στο νερό της μπανιέρας.
- Μην καθυστερείτε την ώρα του ύπνου, είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικός από μία τηλεοπτική εκπομπή.
- Επωφεληθείτε από το Σαββατοκύριακο για να πάρετε καθαρό αέρα.
-Γελάστε το γέλιο είναι χαλαρωτικό
-Κάπου -κάπου προσφέρετε στον εαυτό σας ένα μασάζ ή μια περιποίηση προσώπου. Και γιατί όχι, πιο μακροπρόθεσμα, μία εγγραφή σε ένα κολυμβητήριο ή σε μία τάξη γιόγκα!!!

Συμβουλή: 
όταν είσαστε χαλαροί, δεν καταφεύγετε τόσο πολύ στο τσιμπολόγημα (φαινόμενο που αντισταθμίζει την κούραση και το άγχος), οπότε θα χάσετε καλύτερα βάρος.!
Από την άλλη, μία ισορροπημένη διατροφή με ποικιλία σας βοηθά να καταπολεμήσετε την κούραση γιατί προσφέρει στον οργανισμό τα απαραίτητα συστατικά (θρεπτικά στοιχεία, βιταμίνες και μέταλλα) που συμβάλλουν στη διατήρηση της καλής υγείας.

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΕΑΝ Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 18
> 
> Αυξήστε τους πόντους κάποιου γεύματος, πολλαπλασιάζοντας επί 2, ορισμένες μερίδες όπως είναι τα αμυλούχα, το ψωμί, το ψάρι, το κρέας κλπ. (κατά μέσο όρο 2 πόντους) ή προσθέτοντας μία μισή μερίδα των ίδιων τροφών (1 πόντος)
> 
> Για 1 πόντο μπορείτε να προσθέσετε κάπου κάπου 1 κγλ λίπος, αποφεύγοντας να ξεπεράσετε τις 3 μερίδες την ημέρα.
> 
> Ανάλογα με την εποχή, φάτε κεράσια, σταφύλια, ξερά φρούτα, κλπ. Θα υπολογίσετε 1 πόντο και θα έχετε και ποικιλία.
> 
> Τα λιπαρά ψάρια (ρέγκα, σκουμπρί, σολομός) έχουν περισσότερους πόντους από τα άπαχα αλλά σας προσφέρουν τα πολύτιμα ωμέγα-3 λιπαρά οξέα.


*Text*

Αυτό τι ακριβώς εννοεί? Επειδή από τους υπολογισμούς βγαίνει οτι δικαιούμαι 21 πόντους, τι πρέπει να κάνω?

Επίσης για τις πατάτες και τα ζυμαρικά, σημαίνει οτι μπορώ να καταναλώνω απεριόριστη ποσότητα ακόμη και μαζί με πρωτείνες?

Συγνώμη για τις απανωτές ερωτήσεις αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί και ξεκινάω μόλις σήμερα, παρόλο που έχω πολλά κενά. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ κορίτσια, η προσφορά σας είναι πολύτιμη!!

----------


## xara26

Γεια σας!!! πολυυυυ καλο ακουγεται καταλαβαινω πως λειτουργει ποσο χανεις ομωσ στην εβδομαδα?? περιπου??? ασ μου πει καποιος!!! ευχαρηστω πολυ!!

----------


## funny.smile

> _Originally posted by xara26_
> Γεια σας!!! πολυυυυ καλο ακουγεται καταλαβαινω πως λειτουργει ποσο χανεις ομωσ στην εβδομαδα?? περιπου??? ασ μου πει καποιος!!! ευχαρηστω πολυ!!

----------


## funny.smile

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΕΑΝ Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 18
> 
> Αυξήστε τους πόντους κάποιου γεύματος, πολλαπλασιάζοντας επί 2, ορισμένες μερίδες όπως είναι τα αμυλούχα, το ψωμί, το ψάρι, το κρέας κλπ. (κατά μέσο όρο 2 πόντους) ή προσθέτοντας μία μισή μερίδα των ίδιων τροφών (1 πόντος)
> ...


μπορεις δηλαδη να φας 2 φετες ψωμι πχ του τοστ 1+1 π. με τα μακαρονια και τις πατατες (νεροβραστα) τρως οσο θες και απλα προσθετεις και τους αντιστοιχους ποντους της πρωτεινης που θα φας.θα σε βοηθησει πολυ το να γραφεις τι εφαγες .μπορεις αν θες να τα γραφεις στο αντιστοιχο τοπικ ww και να σε βοηθησουμε ολοι στις αποριες σου.
καλη αρχη λοιπον.

----------


## Lily_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ funny smile! Ξεκίνησα ήδη και άρχισα να γράφω στο σχετικό τόπικ. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε όλοι μαζί.
Νάσαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## gratify

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ,,προτιμω να μετραω ποντους γιατι με τις θερμιδες τα χανω λιγακι....Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους μας..

----------


## Nefeli-

επειδή πολλοί από εμάς τρώμε μπάρες δημητριακών και ψάχνουμε διαφορετικές γεύσεις κάθε φορά, θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν καλό να φτιάξουμε μια λίστα με μικρολιχουδιές και τους πόντους που αντιστοιχούν σε αυτές.

τραγανές μπάρες μουσλι με μήλο ή μέλι NATURE VALLEY η συσκευασία έχει 6 περιτυλίγματα των 42γρ, κάθε περιτύλιγμα= 2 μπάρες . Η κάθε μπάρα έχει 2π. 

fitness nestle με σοκολάτα γάλακτος και φουντούκι 2π

πολλές φορές εμένα μου αρέσουν τα δημητριακά σκέτα χωρίς γάλα, τραγανά σαν πατατάκια 

50γρ Nestle Fitness Yogurt 3,5π

----------


## Nefeli-

μία σαλτσούλα πολύ εύκολη και γρήγορη που νοστιμίζει αρκετά το κρεατάκι σχάρας ή ρυζάκι ή μακαρόνια είναι 1 μερίδα έτοιμη μανιταρόσουπα ή τοματόσουπα, την οποία διαλύουμε σε λιγότερο νεράκι απ'οτι θα την φτιάχναμε ως σούπα και προσθέτουμε σ'αυτήν και 1 κουταλιά τυρί φιλαδέλφια που θα την βοηθήσει να δέσει ή 1 κουταλάκι γλυκού αλεύρι . Αυτή που ετοίμασα εγώ αντιστοιχούσε σε 2 μερίδες φαγητού και έμεινε και λίγη... σύνολο 3π

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

τι τελεια ιδεα!!!
εγω πολλες φορες τα φακελακια οταν εκανα ρυζι εριχνα ενα μεσα στο ρυζι λιγο πριν το βγαλω απο την φωτια ετσι για να παρει γευση... αλλα αυτο για σαλτσουλα ειναι καταπληκτικη ιδεα! μπραβο!

----------


## Lily_ed

Τέλεια ιδέα η σάλτσα και στο ρύζι και στο κρέας, και σε κάτι άνοστα
κοτόπουλα. Σούπερ !

----------


## badgirl

πολυ ωραιο αυτο με τη μανιταροσουπα, ειναι τοσο πηχτη κ χαλια αυτη που δε θα χρειαστει φιλαδελφια για να πηξει! απλα βαλτε λιγοτερο νερο, ομως να θυμαστε ειναι τιγκα στα αλατια...

θα το δοκιμασω στο κοτοπουλο ωστε να γινει αλα κρεm  :Big Grin:

----------


## georgiad

γεια σας!
είμαι 42 και εδω και 9 μηνες έκοψα το κάπνισμα. Πρίν τη διακοπή ήμουν 87 κιλά και τώρα έφτασα (μετά απο μεγάλη προσπάθεια ν' ανεβω στη ζυγαριά) 101,4! Δεν έχω φτάσει σ' αυτά τα κιλά ποτέ στη ζωή μου ξανά! Δεν θέλω να ξανααρχίσω το κάπνισμα και έτσι αποφάσισα να κάνω δίαιτα. Είχα κάνει παλιά και εγω ww το 1986 και έκπληκτη βλέπω ότι άλλαξαν πάρα πολύ τη μέθοδο. Εδώ και 5 ημέρες ασχολούμε με τους πόντους που βλέπω σε διάφορα site και προσπάθησα να καταλάβω τι γίνεται δημιουργώντας δικές μου συνταγές προσαρμοσμένες στις προτιμήσεις μου. Έχω πολλές απορίες μία απο τις οποίες είναι πόσους πόντους έχει το μπέικον. Αλλού το βρίσκω οι 3 φέτες 1π και αλλού οι 3 φέτες 3π. 
Μήπως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Εγω 3 φετες 1 ποντο το εχω (40 γραμμαρια)

----------


## georgiad

καλημέρα! σ' αυτή τη σελίδα http://quiddity.cc/rachel/diet/wwfoods.htm#B
το μπέικον το έχει διαφορετικά κάθε φέτα 1π. τα 40γρ έχουν 296 θερμίδες είναι δυνατόν αυτές οι θερμίδες ν' αντιστοιχούν σε 1π μόνο; Το λέω γιατί το μπέικον είναι ένα υλικό που το βάζεις εύκολα στις συνταγές σου για να κάνεις τα πράγματα καλύτερα και είναι κρίμα να κάνουμε λάθος.

----------


## georgiad

συνταγή:
ΓΑΛΟΠΟΥΛΑ ΓΙΟΥΒΕΤΣΙ (2 μερίδες) 10π
250gr γαλοπούλα ωμη ? 200gr ψημένη
Σωτάρουμε σε 1 κσ λάδι (2π) 1 μέτριο κρεμμύδι και ρίχνουμε μαζί μανιτάρια και πιπεριές ψιλοκομμένες. Ρίχνουμε τη γαλοπούλα (4π)και όταν σωταριστεί ρίχνουμε λίγο κρασί και όταν εξατμιστούν τα υγρά ρίχνουμε λίγο ζεστό νερό και αφήνουμε να βράσει. Όταν είναι έτοιμο ρίχνουμε 1 ποτήρι βραστό νερό και κριθαράκι όσο θέλουμε (4π). Μόλις βράσει το ζυμαρικό και πιεί τα υγρά του πασπαλίζουμε με 3 κγ τυρί τριμμένο και σερβίρουμε (2 μερ.)

----------


## Tricky_Spider

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/04...post_9653.html

----------


## p_k

3 φέτες (40 γρ.) είναι 1 πόντος.

----------


## georgiad

αχ τι καλό αυτό με τη Τζένιφερ Χάντσον! Να σας πω και εγω την αλήθεια έχω ενθουσιαστεί πάρα πολύ μ' αυτή τη δίαιτα. 
Είμαι στη πέμπτη μέρα και δεν περίμενα ν' αντέξω τόσο αλλά κυρίως να μου αρέσουν τα φαγητά. Πιστεύω οτι είναι η μοναδική δίαιτα που δεν θα με κουράσει καθόλου, άλλωστε την έκανα και στο παρελθόν και είχα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Βέβαια δεν έχω ζυγιστεί ακόμα. Θα το κάνω τη Τετάρτη. Έχω προσαρμόσει όλα τα φαγητά που τρώει η οικογένεια αλλά και αυτά που μου αρέσουν στα μέτρα μου και νομίζω ότι δεν στερούμαι τίποτα. σήμερα έφαγα και 2 σοκολατάκια απο αυτή τη συνταγή
ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΜΕ ΔΑΜΑΣΚΗΝΑ(5 μερίδες) 5,5π
10γρ καρύδια(2π)
40-50 γρ δαμάσκηνα (γύρω στα 5)
Σοκολάτα κουβερτούρα 20γρ (2,5π)
Μαλακώνουμε τα δαμάσκηνα σε νερό για 10 ώρες και βάζουμε μέσα σ? αυτά τα καρύδια. Λιώνουμε σ? ένα μπρίκι σε 1κγ γάλα τη σοκολάτα και ρίχνουμε τα δαμασκηνα. Βάζουμε στο ψυγείο για να κρυώσουν.

----------


## Nefeli-

snack bars eat natural

http://www.eatnatural.co.uk/View-Pro...EatNaturalBars

τις βρήκα αρκετά εύγευστες και με ωραία συστατικά πλούσια σε θρεπτική αξία 

η κάθε γεύση διαφέρει σε πόντους αλλά κατά μέσο όρο είμαστε στους 5 για 50γρ

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> snack bars eat natural
> 
> http://www.eatnatural.co.uk/View-Pro...EatNaturalBars
> 
> τις βρήκα αρκετά εύγευστες και με ωραία συστατικά πλούσια σε θρεπτική αξία 
> 
> η κάθε γεύση διαφέρει σε πόντους αλλά κατά μέσο όρο είμαστε στους 5 για 50γρ


Τις έχω δει στο σούπερ μάρκετ, αλλά δεν τις δοκίμασα.
Πρέπει να είναι πολύ γευστικές και κυρίως χορταστικές!

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ πήρα αυτές με almonds apricots and
a yoghurt coatin και ήταν πολύ ωραία και αρκετά χορταστική ειδικά τώρα που προσπαθώ να κόψω τα τσιμπολογήματα τα πολλά ενδιάμεσα κτλ κτλ που θέλω κάτι να τρώω συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Για απογευματινό σνακ είναι ό,τι πρέπει!

----------


## Nefeli-

ένας πολύ ωραίος χυμός για όσους αγαπάνε τα γλυκόξινα είναι ο χυμός από την εταιρεία Λανίτη Δαμάσκηνο-Μήλο με μόλις 16θερμίδες τα 100μλ

----------


## Nefeli-

Go Ahead Snacks

http://www.goahead.co.uk/

εγώ πήρα τα yogurt breaks forest fruits 1π το κομμάτι 

πολύ καλό

----------


## Nefeli-

Χυμοί Compal
από τους καλύτερους σε όλη την Ευρώπη σύμφωνα με τις κριτικές που διάβασα...

η σειρά Light και Vital Antiox με μέσο όρο τις 15kcal/100ml είναι πολύ εύγευστοι .

δοκίμασα αυτόν με καρύδα και ανανά, αυτόν με φράουλα και αυτόν με ρόδι! πολύ καλοί!!!

http://www.compal.pt/#

κατάλογος με όλες τις σειρές και όλους τους χυμούς της Compal

http://www.lorenceandco.com/Juice/compal.htm

----------


## Ifiyenia

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Έχω καταφέρει να συγκεντρώσω τους πόντους των τροφίμων και μαγειρεμένων φαγητών σε δυο αρχεία, κι ένα ακόμη αρχείο στα αγγλικά αρκετά πλήρες όπου μπορείς κανείς να βρει και τροφές που δεν έχουμε στο ελληνικό.
Θα ήθελα να τα επισυνάψω ώστε να μπορέσει ο καθένας να τα κατεβάσει και να τα χρησιμοποιεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να επισυνάψω αρχείο εδώ!
Καμιά βοήθεια;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

προς το παρον αν μπορεις μου τα στελνεις στο μαιλ μου? να τα διαβασω?? [email protected] einai

----------


## Ifiyenia

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> προς το παρον αν μπορεις μου τα στελνεις στο μαιλ μου? να τα διαβασω?? [email protected] einai


Ζωίτσα, στο έστειλα! :thumbup:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ευχαριστω κουκλα! σε εκανα αντ και στο gtalk γιατι εχω και εγω gmail ..... οποτε αν εισαι ονλινε να τα λεμε και απο το chat! και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Λοιπον 1η μερα .... γενικο συνολο ποντων που δικαιουμαι ειναι οι 22 !
σημερα καταναλωσα ναι μεν 20 ποντους αλλα χωρις να καταναλωσω φρουτα καθολου ...και τρωγοντας 30γρ σοκολατα ( υπολογισα 4 ποντους γιατι ηταν γαλακτος ) , αυριο ελπιζω καλυτερα! σιγουρα θα παρω ενα κουλουρακι και ενα χυμο για πρωινο ... οποτε ετσι να παρω λιγες βιταμινουλες!

----------


## zeta23_ed

καλησπέρα νεφέλη και ευχαρισούμε για την τόσο καλή δουλειά με τους πόντους!!!

----------


## anthi1992

καλημερα σας!!καταρχας μπραβο για την υπομονη σου Νεφέλη που εκατσες και εγραψες αναλυτικα την διατροφη αυτη και την λειτουργια της...!!!καποιος που την εχει ακολουθησει μηπως θα μπορουσε να μας πει ποσο περιπου χανεισ την εβδομαδα ??θα ηταν σημαντική πληροφορία...:thumbup::kiss:

----------


## Nefeli-

Κορίτσια μακάρι να λειτουργήσει βοηθητικά στις προσπάθειες σας. Η διατροφή είναι απλή, μπορείς να τρως απ'όλα όταν τα υπολογίζεις. Υπάρχουν προτεινόμενες ποσότητες/μερίδες κατανάλωσης απ'όλες τις ομάδες τροφών. Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και δεν υπάρχουν σταθερές τιμές απώλειας. Από την εμπειρία μου έχω να πω ότι χάνεις αργά και σταθερά και όταν ξεφύγεις τα κιλά δεν επανέρχονται άμεσα. Δεν είναι δίαιτα είναι διατροφή ... αυτό σημαίνει έχω έναν τρόπο ζωής στον οποίο οι διατροφικές μου συνήθειες ακολουθούν έναν κανόνα "μπουσουλα". 

Ελπίζω να διαβάσετε καλά όσα έχουν ειπωθεί και καταγραφεί στο φόρουμ τόσο σε αυτό το τόπικ όσο και στο άλλο των Weight Watchers. Προτείνω να μελετήσετε την διατροφή πριν την ξεκινήσετε... αν η αρχή είναι ο μισός δρόμος τότε δεν θα ήταν καλό να γίνει με παρόρμηση ενός πρόσκαιρου ενθουσιασμού. 

καλή επιτυχία!
σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.

----------


## Nefeli-

Ifiyenia αν μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να στείλεις και σ'εμένα αυτά τα αρχεία. Αν δεν μπορούμε να τα επισυνάψουμε και σου είναι κόπος να τα παραθέσεις, θα τα αναρτήσω εγώ στο τόπικ αποσπασματικά όπως και τα άλλα.

----------


## anthi1992

μάλιστα!καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες νεφελακι!απο την εμπειρια του τοτε καποιος ασ μας πει ποσο εχασε και με τι ρυθμο...να παρουμε μια ιδεα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nefeli-

ανθή εγώ έχασα μέχρι 1.5 κιλό σε μία βδομάδα αυτό όμως δεν ήταν κανόνας. Συνήθως 700-900 γραμμάρια όταν έκανα εντατικά ενώ υπήρχαν και βδομάδες 300-400 γραμμάρια, αλλά και βδομάδες που είχα μείνει στάσιμη. Έχασα μέχρι 12 κιλά σε 3-4 μήνες και άργησα πολύ να τα πάρω όταν σταμάτησα να προσέχω.

----------


## Nefeli-

Κορίτσια καλύτερα θα ήταν να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα μας στο άλλο τοπικ WEIGHT WATCHERS και να αφήσουμε αυτό καθαρό για όποιον θέλει να προσθέσει πληροφορίες που αφορούν στην διατροφή.

----------


## Nefeli-

Γαριδο-χοιρινο φετούλες με σουσάμι

12 κομμάτια περίπου (1-1 1/2 πόντο το κάθε ένα)

1 μικρή γαλλική φραντζόλα κομμένη σε 12 φετούλες περίπου
80 γρ γαρίδες καθαρισμένες
80 γρ χοιρινό κειμά
1 φρέσκο κρεμμυδάκι 
1 σκελίδα σκόρδο
1 αυγό
λίγο κόλιανδρο
2 κουταλιές σουσαμι
1-2 κουταλιές chilli sauce ή soy sauce(προαιρετικά)
αλάτι πιπέρι

ψήνουμε στο γκριλ για λίγο τις φετούλες από την μία πλευρά.
τοποθετούμε τις γαρίδες στον πολυκόφτη μέχρι να γίνουν σχεδόν σαν πουρές και έπειτα προσθέτουμε τον κειμά και κόβουμε ακόμα λίγο μέχρι να αναμειχθούν. Βάζουμε το μείγμα μας σε ένα μπωλ και προσθέτουμε όλα τα υλικά αφού τα ψιλοκόψουμε και αναμειγνύουμε, εκτός από το σουσάμι και το sauce.
Σε ένα ζεστό τηγανάκι ψήνουμε το μείγμα για 3-4 λεπτά (αλλάζει χρώμα). 
Με ένα κουτάλι τοποθετούμε το μείγμα στις άψητες πλευρές στις φετούλες και έπειτα πασπαλίζουμε με το σουσάμι. 
Τις τοποθετούμε στον φούρνο στο γκριλ για ακόμα 4-5 λεπτάκια μέχρι να ροδίσει το σουσάμι.

μπορούμε έπειτα να βάλουμε και το sauce chilli ή soy.


*για περισσότερη νοστημιά μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε λίγο λαδάκι ή βούτυρο στις φέτες, στο ψωμάκι πριν τοποθετήσουμε το μείγμα αλλά αυτό μας φορτώνει ακόμα κάποιους πόντους.

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by Ifiyenia_
> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
> 
> Έχω καταφέρει να συγκεντρώσω τους πόντους των τροφίμων και μαγειρεμένων φαγητών σε δυο αρχεία, κι ένα ακόμη αρχείο στα αγγλικά αρκετά πλήρες όπου μπορείς κανείς να βρει και τροφές που δεν έχουμε στο ελληνικό.
> Θα ήθελα να τα επισυνάψω ώστε να μπορέσει ο καθένας να τα κατεβάσει και να τα χρησιμοποιεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να επισυνάψω αρχείο εδώ!
> Καμιά βοήθεια;


Καλησπερα,

ηθελα να σε ρωτησω οι ποντοι ειναι βασισμενοι στο καινουριο συστημα η στο παλιο???

----------


## Nefeli-

ένα νέο προϊόν που ανακάλυψα στα ράφια της υπεραγοράς είναι τα φρουτοποτά BOLERO. Κυκλοφορούν σε πάρα πολλές γεύσεις, ακόμα και ανάμεικτες και υπάρχουν και χωρίς ζάχαρη. Αυτό που με έκανε να ασχοληθώ είναι το ότι έχουν λιγότερο από 2 θερμίδες τα 100ml δηλαδή ένα ποτήρι περίπου 250-240 ml έχει λιγότερες από 6 θερμίδες. Αν τα ξέρει κανείς και πίνει ας μας ενημερώσει. 

Εγώ δοκίμασα τα φρούτα του δάσους και ήταν πολύ ικανοποιητικό ρόφημα. 

---> BOLERO

----------


## Nefeli-

"Έψαξα και βρήκα αυτό το διατρφικό πλάνο που μας είχαν δώσει στα ww
χρόνια πριν για στην Μ. Εβδομάδα και σας το παραθέτω για όποιον-α
ενδιαφέρεται" *ΑΠΟ ANGEK*
Απο Μ.Δευτέρα μέχρι και Σάββατο στο πρωϊνό έχει 1φρούτο, 2φρυγανιές
με 1κγ μαρμελάδα ή μέλι ή 3κσ.κουάκερ με 2κσ σταφίδες, 1κγμέλι και
κανέλα Για σνακ ι κουλούρι Θεσ/κης ή δύο κριτσίνια.
Γεύμα: Μ.Δευτέρα-καλαμαράκια με ρύζι, μπρόκολο βραστό, 1φ.ψωμί
Μ.Τρίτη: φασολάδα, 6 ελιές, σαλάτα, 1φ.ψωμί
Μ.Τετάρτη: 1 μέτριο κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα νηστίσιμη, 1μέτρια
μερίδα φάβα με 1κγ.λάδι,6 ελιές,χόρτα μέ λεμόνι
Μ.Πέμπτη: 1μέτρια μερίδα χταπόδι με μακαρονάκι, αμπελοφάσουλα
βραστά με λεμόνι και 1κγ λάδι, σαλάτα, 1φ.ψωμί
Μ.Παρασκευή:φακές, ελιές, 2φ.ψωμί σαλάτα
Μ.Σάββατο: σουπιές με σπανάκι. σαλάτα. 1φ ψωμί. 

το απόγευμα όλες τις μέρες έχει φρούτο εποχής και το βράδυ:

Μ.Δευτέρα- 1 μέτρια μερίδα γιουβέτσι(νηστήσιμο μόνο με ντομάτα),1 μπωλ
χορτόσουπα, σαλάτα ανάμεικτη ωμή με 1κγ.λάδι, 1φέτα ψωμί
2 φλ ποπκορν, φρούτο
Μ.Τρίτη- σπανακόρυζο. 1πατάτα βραστή,με 1κγ λάδι,σαλάτα ωμή ή βραστή
με λεμόνι, 1 φέτα ψωμί, 1 φρούτο
Μ.Τετάρτη- σπανακόπιτα (όπως και το μεσημέρι), ανάμεικτα λαχανικά με
ρύζι, σαλάτα ωμή ή βραστή με λεμόνι- 2φλ ποπκορν,φρούτο
Μ.Πέμπτη - χορτόσουπα, ντοματόρυζο με 1κγ λάδι, σαλάτα, φρούτο
Μ.Παρασκευή-1 μπωλ ταχινόσουπα, αγγινάρες βραστές σαλάτα με 1κγ
λάδι και λεμόνι, 4-5 ελιές, μαρουλοσαλάτα, 1φέτα ψωμί
Μ. Σάββατο- μαγειρίτσα, ι λεπτή φέτα κρέας, 1 αυγό,μαρουλοσαλάτα
1 λεπτή φέτα σκληρό τυρί, 1φέτα ψωμί, 1ποτηράκι κρασί(εβίβα!!!!)

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΑ
πρωι- φρούτο, 2 φρυγ.με άπαχο τυρί (ώς 4% λιπ).1κγ μέλι

μεσημέρι- 2 λεπτές φέτες αρνί ψητό, 3-4 πατάτες φούρνου,
μαρουλοσαλάτα με 1 κγ λάδι, 1λεπτή φέτα τυρί,
1 φέτα ψωμί, 1 ποτηράκι κρασί (εβίβα!!!!!να πάνε
κάτω τα φαρμάκια....)
απογευμα με τον καφέ για να χωνέψουμε, 2 κουλουράκια
πασχαλινά (...2 είπα άστε τα άλλα κάτω !!!!!) ή μία
ΛΕΠΤΗ φέτα τσουρέκι
βράδυ- 1 σάντουϊτς με κρέας και αυγό: 2 φέτες φωμί τοστ
με 1κγ μαγιονέζα light, μουστάρδα, 1λεπτή φέτα
αρνί, 1 αυγό κόκκινο σε φέτες, μαρούλι, ντομάτα
σαλάτα βραστή ή ωμή, φρούτο..

----------


## Maria Hope

ααααχ θελω και αλλες συνταγες και πληροφορίες.......χιχιιχιχιι

----------


## Nefeli-

---> Snack a Jacks

δοκίμασα αυτά τα σνακς με μόλις 3% fat και τα βρήκα πολύ γευστικά και χορταστικά. Έχει διάφορες γεύσεις και πληροφορίες για την κάθε μία.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

7% λέει το πακετάκι επάνω Νεφέλη! Αυτά τα σνακ δεν νομίζω ότι κυκλοφορούν εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Τουλάχιστον στα σούπερ μάρκετ της πόλης μου ούτε που τα έχω δει!

----------


## Nefeli-

Μαράκι μου τα caramel flavour είναι γλυκά και έχουν 3% . Αυτά δοκίμασα. Αν πας εκεί στο Products έχει για το καθένα ξεχωριστά.
Εγώ τα πήρα από το supermarket εδώ στην Κύπρο και όχι από ειδικό κατάστημα. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για κάποια γεύση πέσμου να σου στείλω να δοκιμάσεις  :Smile:

----------


## asteri26

kalispera kai apo mena eimai tha mporouse kapoios na me enimerwsei perissotero gia ti diaita Weight Watchers kai pou tha mporousa na brw olous tous pontous mazemenous? mou fainetai arketa eukoli kai apotelesmatiki apoti blepw parapanw diaita mporei kapoios na me boithisei?euxaristw

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Στην πρώτη σελίδα αυτού του τόπικ θα βρεις μαζεμένους τους πόντους ανά κατηγορία τροφίμων.

----------


## asteri26

maria mou euxaristw gia tin apantisi elega mipws upirxan kapou allou mazemena giati eixa mperdeutei ligo esu auti ti diaita kaneis???exei apotelesmata se sena?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αν θες να τα έχεις όλα μαζεμένα, κάν'το από μόνη σου. Θα σου πάρει μεν λίγη ώρα, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο!
Ναι αυτή την δίαιτα κάνω και ναι είναι αποτελεσματική. Δεν είναι τίποτε το δύσκολο και δεν έχει απαιτήσεις. Απλά κάνεις μικρές αλλαγές στις διατροφικές σου συνήθειες!  :Wink:

----------


## xasimo

Kalispera koritsakia kai agorakia :Smile:  :Smile:  
Eimai kainoyrgio melos kai ayto to topic me to WW POINTS omologo me exei enthoysiasei :Smile:  :Smile: 
ta arxeiakia gia ta opoia milouse i Ifiyenia ta exoume kapou edo????
eimai ligo asxeti apo foroum kai den xero pou na ta vro  :Smile:  :Smile:  
eyxaristo kai kalos sas vrika!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

xasimo δεν υπάρχει αυτό που ζητάς. Η Ιφιγένεια αυτό που έκανε ήταν να συγκεντρώσει όλες τις λεπτομέρεις μαζί σε κάποιο έγγραφο κειμένου, κάτι πολύ απλό που μπορείς να το κάνεις κι εσύ. Να το φτιάξεις μάλιστα έτσι που να σε βολεύει στην χρήση του!  :Wink:  
Συμβουλή από εμένα: όταν κάνεις αυτή την δουλειά και το εκτυπώσεις το πρόγραμμα, φρόντισε να βγάλεις φωτοτυπίες ώστε το αρχικό έγγραφο να παραμείνει καθαρό και διαθέσιμο για ...επόμενες φωτοτυπίες! Εγώ δεν το έκανα και έχουν γίνει τα χαρτιά ...πατσαβούρες! :fake sniffle:

----------


## Maritemi

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> ΜΕΧΡΙ 3 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ - 0 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ
> -να με τριούνται με κοφτή κουταλιά-
> 
> αλεύρι 1κ.γ
> ασπράδι αυγού 1κ.γ
> γραβιέρα, έμενταλ, παρμεζάνα τριμμένα 1κ.γ
> ζάχαρη 1κ.γ
> κέτσαπ 1κ.γ
> ...


Καλησπερα μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να κανω ενα τικετ διαιτας αλλα κατω απο εκτο κιλα γιατι μου λεει οτι πρεπει να εχω πανω απο εκτω

----------


## Nefeli-

Maritemi αν μετά από ένα χρόνο θες ακόμη την απάντηση να στην δώσω  :Smile:  χεχεχε συγνώμη αλλά δεν το είχα δει

----------


## Nefeli-

Πίτσες με πιτάκια μικρά αραβικά ή αλάδωτη ελληνική

Πάρτε 4 πιτάκια και απλώστε 1 κουταλιά της σούπας τοματοπελτέ πάνω στο καθένα. Κοψτε μία ντομάτα σε 4 φέτες και τοποθετήστε μία σε κάθε πιτάκι με 100g ψητή πιπεριά από βαζάκι (συσκευασμένα σε άλμη). Πασπαλλίστε με ξερή ρίγανη και 40g τριμμένο τυρί μειωμένων λιπαρών μοτσαρέλα. Ψήστε στην γκριλιέρα μέχρι να λιώσει το τυρί και να φουσκώσει. Σερβίρετε με σαλάτα.
Μερίδες 4 - 5 ProPoints

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλοκαιρινό πρωινό, βραδινό ή ενδιάμεσο σνακ

γιαούρτι 2% 200γρ με φρούτα και μια κουταλιά δημητριακά

2 φετες ψωμί του τοστ με 1 κουταλιά τυρί κρέμα χαμηλό σε λιπαρά και 1 κουταλιά μαρμελάδα φράουλα

μισό μικρό πεπονάκι παγωμένο με γιαούρτι και 1 φρυγανιά σικάλεως

1 φέτα καρπούζι με τυρί χαμηλό σε λιπαρά και 1 φρυγανιά σικάλεως

ανθότυρο παγωμένο με χαρουπόμελο ή κανονικό μέλι

----------


## Nefeli-

Χοιρινό στον Φούρνο με μουστάρδα και μέλι (10 π)

120 γρ χοιρινό σε κύβους 7π
1 κουταλιά σούπας λάδι 2π
2 κουταλάκια μέλι 1π

πιπέρι αλάτι μουστάρδα και μία κόκκινη πιπεριά κομμένη σε χοντρές ροδέλες. Τα βάζουμε όλα σε ένα ταψάκι και ανακατεύουμε. Προσθέτουμε λίγο νεράκι (1/4 ποτηριού περίπου). Ψήνουμε 20 λεπτά σε μέτριο γκριλ στον φούρνο (εξαρτάται από το πόσο δυνατός είναι ο φούρνος) γυρίζουμε το κρέας και το περιλούζουμε με το ζουμί και ψήνουμε άλλα 20 λεπτά.

----------


## Nefeli-

Το tip των Ww για την εποχή είναι ψητά λαχανικά και κρέατα στα κάρβουνα! Δίνει αυτή την καπνιστή γεύση στα φαγητά και τα κάνει πιο νόστιμα με λιγότερες σάλτσες και λάδι. Αν δυσκολευόμαστε με τα κάρβουνα τότε τηγάνι αντικολλητικό. Η εποχή είναι κατάλληλη για να δώσουμε έμφαση στα φρούτα και στα παγωμένα δροσιστικά ροφήματα επίσης.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Το ww έχει πολύ ωραίες ιδέες και γευστικές μόνο που πλέον η τσέπη μας συνεχώς τρυπάει!

----------


## Nefeli-

Συνταγή για μπιφτέκια (4 μπιφτέκια 4 1/2π το ένα)

500 γρ ανάμεικτο κειμά μοσχαρίσιο και χοιρινό (με λίγο λίπος) 
λίγη ρίγανη, αλάτι, πιπέρι, μαιντανό 
1 κουταλιά σάλτσα σόγιας (αν θέλουμε) 
1/2 μάνγκο σε κυβάκια (ή άλλο φρούτο)
1 ασπράδι αυγού
1 κουταλιά μουστάρδα

----------


## Nefeli-

Εδώ βάζω κάποια μπισκότα που δοκίμασα 

---> McVities_Breakfast_Biscuits 1p each

--->gullon_maria_biscuits 1p for 2

----------


## p_k

Τα πρώτα μπισκότα πρέπει να είναι τέλεια!

----------


## Nefeli-

Αντί για σπανακόπιτα 5π ανά μερίδα

Σπανάκι 1 ματσάκι το οποίο βάζουμε στην κατσαρόλα με 1/2 ποτήρι νερό και μισό κύβο λαχανικών μισοκλείνουμε το καπάκι και αφήνουμε να ψηθεί. Δοκιμάστε κι αν δεν σας αρέσει προσθέστε νερό και άστε μα ψηθεί κι άλλο. Όταν ψηθεί το σπανάκι το σουρώνουμε και προσθέτουμε 80-100 γρ τυρί cottage, αλάτι και λίγο πιπέρι και ανακατεύουμε. Τοποθετούμε την γέμιση στην τορτίγια και διπλώνουμε στην μέση. Βάζουμε στην τοστιέρα μέχρι να ψηθεί η πιτούλα!

----------


## Nefeli-

σερφάροντας στα ράφια του σούπερ μάρκετ ανακάλυψα ένα νέο δροσιστικό Fruit shoot με μόλις 8 kcal τα 200 ml. 
ονομάζεται robinsons fruit shoot και έχουν και σελίδα στο facecook --->Robinsons Fruit Shoot

----------


## Nefeli-

Δοκίμασα την συγκεκριμένη ρυζογκοφρέτα και την βρήκα πολύ καλή. 

--->Kallo ρυζογκοφρέτα με σοκολάτα και φουντούκι

Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει πολύ προσεγμένα προιόντα και επίσης πολύ όμορφες συσκευασίες!!!  :Smile:  

--->Κallo

----------


## Nefeli-

Μπισκότα μούσλι σοκολάτα χωρίς ασπαρτάμη

--->Emco musli chocolate biscuits

----------


## Melissoula_ed

Καλησπέρα! Έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις... α) όταν υπολογίζουμε τους πόντους που πρέπει να τρώμε τα 100 κιλά ειναι 10 πόντοι απο 110 μέχρι 119 ειναι 11 πόντοι απο 120 έως 129 ειναι 12 πόντοι και πάει λέγοντας; Θέλω να ξεκινήσω την δίαιτα γιατι οντως φαίνεται πολυ επιεικής με εμάς τις λιχούδες! Απλά υπολογίζοντας μου βγαίνει ότι πρεπει να τρώω 26 πόντους... Αρκετοί μου φαίνονται.. Γι αυτό ρωτάω μήπως κάνω κάπου λάθος στους υπολογισμούς... 
β) το ξέχασα...:smilegrin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Melissoula καλώς όρισες 
Όχι δεν κάνεις λάθος με τους 26 πόντους. Τόσοι σου αναλογούν τόσους θα ξοδεύεις ημερησίως. Κάνε την αρχή και θα δεις πως θα υπάρξουν φορές που οι 26 δεν θα σου φτάνουν. Όμως με καλή οργάνωση των γευμάτων σου, θα μπορείς να τρως οτιδήποτε, αλλά με μέτρο!

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Elen chr

Γειά σας κορίτσια ! 
και εγω κάνω αυτή την διατροφή με 18 πόντους και έχω χάσει σχεδόν 2 κιλά απο αρχές Φεβρουαρίου ...
είναι πολύ ωραία διατροφή τρώω τα πάντα με μέτρο δεν πεινάω και συνεχίζω δυναμικά! 
καλή επιτυχία σε όλες ....  :Wink:

----------


## Missmary852

εμενα μου βγηκαν 24 ποντοι  :Wink:  αυτα που τρωω καθημερινα ειναι το πολυ 19 και παλι νομιζα οτι τρωω υπερβολικα...πως θα γεμισω αλλους 5 ποντους + 4 ποντους απο τη yoga που κανω μια ωρα? μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει το προγραμμα,την ιδεα βασικα?γιατι π.χ. εγω εχω αποθεμα 9 ποντους και το σουβλακι σε πιτα εχει 8...ειναι δυνατον να φαω οτι ετρωγα με 19 ποντους και να φαω και το σουβλακι και παλι να χασω?δεν το βρισκω δυνατον...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κοίταξε αν χρησιμοποιήσεις και τους πόντους που κερδίζεις απ'την γυμναστική επιβραδύνεις την απώλεια. Υπ'όψιν όμως πως μες την εβδομάδα μόνο απ'την γυμναστική μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 12 πόντους, όχι παραπάνω. Άρα αν έχεις κέρδος 20 πόντους εβδομαδιαίως απ'την γιόγκα από αυτούς θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο τους 12. Συνήθως η χρήση τους συνιστάται για περιπτώσεις όπως: εξόδους για φαγητό, κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις (γάμοι, βαφτίσια), διασκέδαση.

Επί της ουσίας: σου έλαχαν 24 πόντοι. Προσπάθησε να καταναλώνεις και τους 24 πόντους. Ανάλογα το φαγητό υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν θα σου είναι αρκετοί. Από αυτούς όμως μπορείς να φυλάξεις 4 πόντους στην άκρη για κάποια στιγμή που θελήσεις να φας κάτι έξτρα ή τύχει να βγεις. Οι περίσσιοι (κερδισμένοι) πόντοι πρέπει να καταναλώνονται εντός της εβδομάδος κι όχι να πηγαίνουν στην επόμενη.
Προτείνω να ξεχάσεις τους πόντους-δώρο της γυμναστικής και να εκμεταλλεύεσαι μόνο τους πόντους-δώρο που σου έμειναν απ'τους 24. Θα έχεις κέρδος περισσότερο. Και ναι μπορείς να φας και γύρο, μπορείς να φας και πίτσα κι απ'όλα, αρκεί να τρως μέτριες μερίδες κι όχι υπερβολές. 
Το μυστικό είναι να σημειώνεις οτιδήποτε τρως και να γράφεις τους πόντους σου. Σιγά σιγά θα μάθεις τον τρόπο που δουλεύει, αρκεί να μην βαριέσαι το γράψιμο!

----------


## Missmary852

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Κοίταξε αν χρησιμοποιήσεις και τους πόντους που κερδίζεις απ'την γυμναστική επιβραδύνεις την απώλεια. Υπ'όψιν όμως πως μες την εβδομάδα μόνο απ'την γυμναστική μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 12 πόντους, όχι παραπάνω. Άρα αν έχεις κέρδος 20 πόντους εβδομαδιαίως απ'την γιόγκα από αυτούς θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο τους 12. Συνήθως η χρήση τους συνιστάται για περιπτώσεις όπως: εξόδους για φαγητό, κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις (γάμοι, βαφτίσια), διασκέδαση.
> 
> Επί της ουσίας: σου έλαχαν 24 πόντοι. Προσπάθησε να καταναλώνεις και τους 24 πόντους. Ανάλογα το φαγητό υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν θα σου είναι αρκετοί. Από αυτούς όμως μπορείς να φυλάξεις 4 πόντους στην άκρη για κάποια στιγμή που θελήσεις να φας κάτι έξτρα ή τύχει να βγεις. Οι περίσσιοι (κερδισμένοι) πόντοι πρέπει να καταναλώνονται εντός της εβδομάδος κι όχι να πηγαίνουν στην επόμενη.
> Προτείνω να ξεχάσεις τους πόντους-δώρο της γυμναστικής και να εκμεταλλεύεσαι μόνο τους πόντους-δώρο που σου έμειναν απ'τους 24. Θα έχεις κέρδος περισσότερο. Και ναι μπορείς να φας και γύρο, μπορείς να φας και πίτσα κι απ'όλα, αρκεί να τρως μέτριες μερίδες κι όχι υπερβολές. 
> Το μυστικό είναι να σημειώνεις οτιδήποτε τρως και να γράφεις τους πόντους σου. Σιγά σιγά θα μάθεις τον τρόπο που δουλεύει, αρκεί να μην βαριέσαι το γράψιμο!


οσο γι'αυτο δεν υπαρχει θεμα.εδω και βιβλιο γραφω.  :Wink:  :Wink:  ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες :yes::yes:

----------


## zoiPOL

καλημερα,
γνωριζουμε αν εχουν γινει αλλαγες στο συστημα διατροφης ?
λεω να το ακολουθησω ,,


( ειμαι παλιο μελος .. αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τον κωδικο μου και το μαιλ μου δεν ισχυει πια ... zwhtsap)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους γενικά έχει αλλάξει πλήρως κι έχει ανανεωθεί. Δυστυχώς δεν κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα κι αν θέλεις να ακολουθήσεις την τωρινή έκδοση θα πρέπει να το παραγγείλεις απ' το εξωτερικό και να κάνεις από μόνη σου τις προσαρμογές στα ελληνικά δεδομένα, πράγμα... επίπονο!
Εγώ στο παρελθόν είχα αγοράσει το Points Plus από Αμερική και είχα βαρεθεί να είμαι συνεχώς με το κομπιουτεράκι για να κάνω αλλαγές και προσαρμογές στις ελληνικές τροφές και φαγητά.

Οπότε όταν κάποια στιγμή κουράστηκα, αποφάσισα να κάνω το πρόγραμμα που υπάρχει εδώ με έτοιμα τα πάντα! Ούτως ή άλλως οι κανόνες δεν έχουν αλλάξει, το ίδιο και το αυτό παραμένουν!

Καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι!

----------


## Anonimi_ed

Βασικα μοιαζει αρκετα με την διαιτα των μοναδων.......Βεβαια εδω εχεις πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα να μερησεις και ειναι πιο πολυ μπερδεμα...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κατ' αρχήν η αυθεντική δίαιτα των μονάδων έχει προκύψει μέσα απ' την δίαιτα πόντων των γουέιτ γουότσερς, όμως -πίστεψε με- δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με αυτή που κυκλοφορεί μόνο στη χώρα μας γιατί πουθενά έξω δεν υπάρχει. Άγνωστος ο εμπνευστής! Όμως η αυθεντική δίαιτα των μονάδων κυκλοφορεί σε βιβλίο και προέκυψε από κάποια φαν των γουέιτ γουότσερς που προσάρμοσε την διατροφή ακριβώς στα μέτρα της κι όχι όπως την πρόσταζε το ww.

Σχετικά με την δίαιτα των γουέιτ γουότσερς (ww)... είναι πολύ ισορροπημένη, μαθαίνεις να τρως σωστά και να μαγειρεύεις πιο υγιεινά. Σου επιτρέπει να φας απ' όλα, με μέτρο, αλλά σου δίνει και τη δυνατότητα να εκμεταλλευτείς τους πόντους της ημέρας αναλόγως ώστε να φας πολύ πιο χορταστικά.
Χρειάζεται βέβαια να αφιερώνεις καθημερινά λίγο απ 'τον χρόνο σου για να σημειώνεις τους πόντους που καταναλώνεις στις τροφές. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκη.

Αν θες να την κάνεις, απλά διάβασε όλες τις ενότητες με την διατροφή αυτή με την ησυχία σου κι όποτε θες ξεκίνα. Όποια απορία έχεις... θα σε βοηθήσουμε!

----------


## zoiPOL

καλημέρα!! ε ναι λοιπον!
θα ξεκινησω επιτελους .. την κλασικη παλιαδιαιτα οπως την ηξερα και παλαιοτερα ... χωρις τις νεες αλλαγες

----------


## Skyfall

Εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα!!!Λιγο μπερδεμα βεβαια το μετρημα αλλα φανταζομαι γρηγορα συνηθιζεις...

----------


## ElenaJoyce

Καλησπέρα αυτό που βλέπω είναι στο γράμμα Λ αναφέρεται "λαχανοντολμαδες με κιμά αυγολέμονο, μια μερίδα 9" και λίγο πιο κάτω στο γράμμα Ν αναφέρεται ντολμάδες με λάχανο και κιμά αυγολέμονο 7,5. Το φαγητό είναι το ίδιο αλλά οι ποντοι διαφορετικοι, τι ισχύει από τα δύο....;
Επίσης λέγοντας λαχανοντολμαδες εννοείτε ότι έχουν και ρύζι μαζί με τον κιμά. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ElenaJoyce

Επίσης ενώ στην κατηγορία Φρούτα- Ελαιωδη όλα έχουν 0 πόντους εκτός... και δίνετε τη λίστα με τα εκτός και λιγο πιο κάτω μετα το τέλος του αλφαβητικου καταλόγου γράφει: μήλο 1ποντος ακτινιδιο1 ποντος αβοκαντο, ανανας..., αχλάδι 1 ποντος. Γιατί δεν μπήκαν στη λίστα των "εκτός " . Αυτό μπορεί να μπερδέψει κάποιον. Δηλαδή κοιτάζοντας το πρώτο θα φαω ένα μήλο νομίζοντας ότι είναι 0 ενώ τελικά είναι 1. 
Επίσης ελπίζω λοιπόν ότι οι φράουλες είναι 0 όταν τις τρώω αρκετές.
Κάτι άλλο τώρα, όπου δεν αναγράφεται μερίδα ή ποσότητα σημαίνει ότι τρώω όσο θελω;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Μαρία.

> Επίσης ενώ στην κατηγορία Φρούτα- Ελαιωδη όλα έχουν 0 πόντους εκτός... και δίνετε τη λίστα με τα εκτός και λιγο πιο κάτω μετα το τέλος του αλφαβητικου καταλόγου γράφει: μήλο 1ποντος ακτινιδιο1 ποντος αβοκαντο, ανανας..., αχλάδι 1 ποντος. Γιατί δεν μπήκαν στη λίστα των "εκτός " . Αυτό μπορεί να μπερδέψει κάποιον. Δηλαδή κοιτάζοντας το πρώτο θα φαω ένα μήλο νομίζοντας ότι είναι 0 ενώ τελικά είναι 1. 
> Επίσης ελπίζω λοιπόν ότι οι φράουλες είναι 0 όταν τις τρώω αρκετές.
> Κάτι άλλο τώρα, όπου δεν αναγράφεται μερίδα ή ποσότητα σημαίνει ότι τρώω όσο θελω;
> Ευχαριστώ.


Γεια σου ElenaJoyce. Η απάντηση έρχεται λίγο καθυστερημένη. 
Για τους λαχανοντολμάδες: πρόκειται για το γνωστό μας φαγητό που έχει κιμά - ρυζάκι -λάχανο κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα υλικά. 9 πόντους έχουν οι σπιτικοί και 7,5 αν τους φας έξω. Όμως για να υπάρχει μια επαρκής συνέπεια στην διατροφή, απλά όταν πρόκειται να τους φτιάξεις μόνη σου, τότε υπολόγισε τους πόντους σε κάθε υλικό (αρκεί να ξέρεις πόσες μερίδες σκοπεύεις να βγάλεις).
Στα Φρούτα: εδώ υπάρχει μια μικρή παγίδα κι αυτό έχει να κάνει με αυτούς που δεν θέλουν καν τα φρούτα. Οπότε το πρόγραμμα για να τους δελεάσει τους λέει "φάε έστω 100 γρ. φρούτο και θα έχεις 0 πόντους". Είναι ένα τέχνασμα υγείας ώστε κάποιος να προτιμήσει να "τσιμπήσει" ένα κομμάτι φρούτου για 0 πόντο παρά ένα κομμάτι σοκολάτας που έχει πολλούς πόντους.
Όπου βλέπεις να γράφει "εκτός" αυτό σημαίνει πως το φρούτο ή το λαχανικό κοστίζει σε κάποιον πόντο. Παράδειγμα το αβοκάντο που είναι ένα λιπαρό τρόφιμο δεν μπορεί να στο χαρίσει με 0 πόντους.
Τώρα αν φας ένα φρούτο κανονικό, ναι έχει πόντο. Δεν θα χάσεις γραμμάριο αν καθημερινά τρως μια γαβάθα φρούτα για 0 πόντους. 
Όλα έχουν μέτρο. Ναι να τρως απ' όλα αλλά στο μέτρο του δυνατού. Αν αρχίσεις να κάνεις την διατροφή αυτή, θα χάσεις κιλά αρκεί να μην ξεγελαστείς με ότι λέει "0 πόντοι". Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## elis

υπαρχει η διαιτα keto υποσχεται μειον 15 κιλα τη βδομαδα

----------


## mindcrime

> υπαρχει η διαιτα keto υποσχεται μειον 15 κιλα τη βδομαδα


Δεν χάνεις 15 κιλά με κετο την εβδομάδα, αυτή κανω και εγω και η γυναίκα μου αλλά πλέον είμαστε σε στάδιο διατήρησης με 35 περίπου γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακες εδώ και 2 Χρονια. Για να χάσει κάποιος 15 κιλά σε μια εβδομάδα θα πρεπει να ζυγίζει 180-200 κιλα

----------

